# Latest Cellphone Prices Here! (Refer 1st Page)



## krazzy (Dec 20, 2007)

_*Note: This thread is no longer updated.*_


All prices are with bill and warranty (unless mentioned otherwise) as of date mentioned below. This thread is updated periodically to reflect the latest up-to-date pricing.

All prices are in Rupees, 1k = Rs. 1,000

Prices Updated on 30/03/2009

*Apple*

iPhone 3G 8GB-29k
iPhone 3G 16GB- 34k
(Vodafone)

*Nokia*

N73-11k
N78- 12.6
N79- 17.5k
N82-18.8k
N95-18k
N85-21k
N95 8gb- 23k
N96-33k
E71- 19k
E66- 19k
5800 XM- 18.8k
5320 XM-10k
5130 XM- 5.6k


*Sony Ericsson*

W350i-5.6k
W580i-8.8k
F305-7k
K660i-7.2k
w595i-11k
W760i-11.2k
W910-12k
W890i-9k
W980i-18k
C702-13k
C902-15.1k
C905-26k
G700-11.5k
G900-15k
T700- 11k
W705- 15k
XPERIA X1-33k

*Motorola*

ZN5-15k

*Samsung*

G600-11k
i450-9.8k
F480-15k
INNOV8 (8gb)-35k
INNOV8 (16gb)-37k

*LG*

KS360- 9k
Cookie- 11k

*HTC *

Diamond- 19k

*
Blackberry*

Curve 8900- 28k
Storm 9500- 28k
Pearl Flip 8220- 21k
Bold 9000- 33k

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have might have forgetten a few. Sorry for that  . Please note prices changes everyday. These might not hold true after a few days. Also these are prices in MUMBAI. They might be different in your region. All prices courtesy Alfa (2), Mumbai, Vile-Parle (W).


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Nice collection dude...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Thanksss!! 
So frog back...


----------



## krazzy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



			
				Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Thanksss!!
> So frog back...


 Nope frog always here. Just got the control over the thread back.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Sahi hai.. Frog back in action.


----------



## piyush1989kap (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Keep it up ...dude


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Keep up the good work Krazyfrog.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Gr8 list


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

first  time in my life saw a cell phone price has increased to 4k man ....... apple anyy thing can happend just jope apple realses not more than 25 k


----------



## krazzy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



			
				kpmsivachand said:
			
		

> Nice collection dude...





			
				hahahari said:
			
		

> Gr8 list





			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work Krazyfrog.


 Thank you, Thank you and some more Thank you!


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Is W960 available?


----------



## nvidia (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Nice list. Thanks.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ You're welcome!

*Head Banger*, W960i is available now but wasn't available when i had visited the shop. It costs approx. 26k.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Is it really worth 26k? coz W950i is only 9.2k. 960 has an xtra 3.2p cam, a vga cam, nd a sleek design more than 950. SO whats bout all dat price diff?


----------



## krazzy (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

I did expect W960i price to be something like that. At that price one can get a N82 or N95 which are much better. Or spend a couple of thousands more and get N95 8gb which is even better. Btw the W950i price is without bill.


----------



## anispace (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

(w/o bill) still means box packed doesnt it?


----------



## krazzy (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ Yup. Its box packed with all the accessories you'd get with the normal package. But no bill and warranty. So if something goes wrong, you have to pay to get it repaired.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

cool, good to see the new lived thread
BTW 6300 here is 8.4k but N72 is 8.9


----------



## mavihs (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

can u add motorola L9 price???


----------



## krazzy (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



			
				ƒire$eeker said:
			
		

> can u add motorola L9 price???


 Its around 7.3k. Btw i won't recommend buying that phone.


----------



## vilas_patil (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

K800i is missing from the updated price list. Is this device no more available in ALFA ?


----------



## mavihs (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



			
				krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> Its around 7.3k. Btw i won't recommend buying that phone.


y not???? can u giv me a review of this phone.


----------



## DukeNukem (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



			
				ƒire$eeker said:
			
		

> y not???? can u giv me a review of this phone.


 www.indiagsm.com


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

check out 
gsmarena.com
mobile-review.com


----------



## crack_head (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

@vilas...when ALFA runs out of stock of any cellphone model,  they stop keeping it in their display. On asking they say its not available.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



			
				crack_head said:
			
		

> @vilas...when ALFA runs out of stock of any cellphone model,  they stop keeping it in their display. On asking they say its not available.


 No actually they did have the K800i. Only reason i didn't include it was because i didn't feel anybody would need its price since i'd included the price of K790i which is what most people buy as it makes more sense as it has EDGE. Also it was without bill and warranty. Still if you'd like to know it costs 10.8k, but as i said, without bill.



			
				ƒire$eeker said:
			
		

> y not???? can u giv me a review of this phone.


 Its because the phone doesn't excel in any particular aspect, nor does it give any particular reason to buy it. Other phones at that price like 6233 and K550i offer more bang for the buck. Its not that i've anything against Motorola or L9i in particular. Its just that I feel if you're spending your money, better do it on something that is worth it.

You can get the reviews on the sites pathik mentioned.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Welcome krazyfrog !

Where did your previous thread go?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Previous thread was deleted by mods & now the thread has been created again & krazyfrog is the owner now.He will update the prices.


----------



## juggler (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Is Nokia 5610 available at ALFA and at what price??


----------



## krazzy (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ It wasn't there when I last visited it. But it must be available now. It should cost around 13k.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Yes it must be around Rs.13K.
But i asked a nokia priority dealer some 2 weeks ago,he told it's Rs.15K.


----------



## mavihs (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

hey,
where did my earlir reply go?????

& thanx Pathiks


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ I was surprised too, I made two post yesterday in 2 different threads, they simply disappeared when I checked back about 3 hours later  , not only that I saw some other posts following mine disappear too, whats happening!!!


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ so this is it *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76798


----------



## pushkar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Cool G5 said:


> Yes it must be around Rs.13K.
> But i asked a nokia priority dealer some 2 weeks ago,he told it's Rs.15K.


Nokia priority dealers always keep higher prices than the regular market price.


----------



## juggler (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

guys plz help me out.. can some one tell me the price of 5610 @ alfa or if any other deal is available on the same........


----------



## abhra (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Nokia 5610 XpressMusic is 13.2k at almost all stores


----------



## sachin_kothari (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

I just bought Nokia E61i for Rs. 16550 in Pune.
And my uncle got himself Nokia N72 for Rs. 8350.


----------



## juggler (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

has any one purchased 5610xm from alfa...i wanna know the price there!!!!


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

hey,
i want 2 buy a cell.
i've got a budget of 7K.
want a slim & good looking phone.
should hav a good camara.
suggest a cell!!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ 3500c?


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

hey,
can u suggest some other!!
its camara isn't good!!
my dad has it!!!
some other plzzz!!
& thanx for replying!!!


----------



## krazzy (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ I've updated your prices in the main thread.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Nice work, but i would suggest that you atleast arrange the Nokia phones in some liest, like all N series together, all the E series together and the others phones in order.


----------



## mohitgiri (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Some NOKIA prices update (07-01-08)

1650 -     2300
2630-      3875
2760-      3450
3110c-    5000
3500-      5900
5200-       5200
5300 -      6300
5310-       9800
5610-       12500
6110(new)-14500

N70 M WITH HS-16- 11000
N73M WITH HS 16/62- 14500
6233-       7250
6233M-     9000
6300-       7600
6500c     -13000
6500slide -13900
e61i -       16000
e65 -        13200


----------



## krazzy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

@alsi I tried to arrange them and I guess they look better now. But please don't expect such things from me, I'm very lazy.  Also its difficult to do these things from a cell phone (no net on pc right now).


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ Thanks. The next update will come soon.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

N82 is now 21k at Delhi mobile store.


----------



## est_proz (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

hey is the price mentioned for 5310 is from xpress music edition..
which one is better w810i or 5310xm or 5700 xm?


----------



## krazzy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ There is only one version of 5310 available and that is the Xpress Music. Out of those three i'll suggest 5700 because it is a smartphone and has decent music.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

I just bought a N82,price was 21k.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ Congrats dude. <jealous> I'm really happy for you. <burning with jealousy>


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Congrats dude.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Thanks guys,soon i will write a review if i get time.I also won a trip to Thailand.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

If u dont get any company for trip...

Dont worry I am there


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

hello frd i had gone to alfha today so thought for doing some service as my part so i collected the pirces of cell phones 

apple iphone -26k without bill 
n72 -7350
n73 -11200
n73me -13350.
n76-14000 
prism cell is about 17k .....sorry but i  forget other

hello frd i had gone to alfha today so thought for doing some service as my part so i collected the pirces of cell phones 

apple iphone -26k without bill 
n72 -7350
n73 -11200
n73me -13350.
n76-14000 
prism cell is about 17k
n95 21500  .....sorry but i  forget other


----------



## krazzy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ Updated.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Third Eye said:


> I just bought a N82,price was 21k.





Third Eye said:


> I also won a trip to Thailand.



sala naseeb khul gaya lagta hai  
congrats dude


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^Thanks


----------



## krazzy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Thread updated!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

n93i price??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## krazzy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ Didn't see it in the shop. But i guess it'll be around 20k.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ hmm.. ok thanks


----------



## kartik (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Nice collection .........thak u very much


----------



## deepakchan (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Price of N81 8GB?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

18k +/- 0.6k


----------



## krazzy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



deepakchan said:


> Price of N81 8GB?


Ooopss! Now how did I miss that?! Well I added the price now.


----------



## dsuresh (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

nokia 6555  price plzzz


----------



## valhalla (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

nobody intrested in windows mobile based phones? how about posting prices of asus, htc, o2,hp,blackberry,etc? IM thinking of buying the htc touch cruise as soon as they fix the video drivers issue...was planning to buy a Nokia e90 but decided not to after hearing the horror stories about it online.anyways thnx for taking the trouble to keep updating the prices krazyfrog.........cheers!!!!


----------



## bhushan2k (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

can nybody plz tell d price of O2 XDA Flame??


----------



## x3060 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

whats the price of w960i ?


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Hi,
 Can neone tell me the price  for HTC Touch Cruise if its available in india... nd where...? 

Thanks


----------



## krazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

W960i costs around 26k. Dunno the price of other handsets.


----------



## vilas_patil (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Hi All,
  I am always interested like most of you all here to know the latest prices of our dream mobile and every update we hope to get further decline in the price list.
*krazyfrog * updates the mobile prices very punctually almost every month without fail [Thanks for all your efforts  ]. He might have not visited ALFA this month as he seems to be busy.
Below link may help you to know the updated prices closely similar to the prices from ALFA stores (Mumbai).  Have a look at it.

*www.wavetelmobiles.com/index.php


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

k550i black latest price??


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

For prices consult

*www.univercell.in/

*www.indiagsm.com/

*www.themobilestore.in/


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Hi,
 I wanted a Cell-fone. So i choose sony Ericsson S500i.
Is this fone is good?? give me prise !
  And now a days Most Cell-fone comes with Mobile Tracker. just tell me, that
is a Hardware OR Software, is that a software  then Can i install them  Afterwords in My Sony Ericsson S500i . if no  which is a model that comes bundle with Mobile Tracker And SOS . I want MP3,Bluetooth,2 MP Camera, Speakerfone,usb support.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ I don't consider S500i a good buy because it lacks FM and comes with a low capacity card. Its not very good VFM. Instead i'll suggest you buy Nokia 5700. I'm sure you'll like it more. 

About Mobile tracker, it a function currently found only in Samsung and LG phones. In that phone you have to save a number in the phone of say a friend or family member. When your phone is lost or stolen and if the person who finds it or one who has stolen it tries to replace the SIM card with another one, the phone will detect the new SIM and then send a message to the previously saved number. With the help of this message, we can track down the position of the cell phone and hopefully recover it. I don't know of any software which can do this function in other phones.


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

prise???


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Riteshonline said:


> prise???



Should not cost more than 9K, but I'll vote against it.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Riteshonline said:


> prise???


5700 costs around 10.9k.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Riteshonline said:


> Hi,
> I wanted a Cell-fone. So i choose sony Ericsson S500i.
> Is this fone is good?? give me prise !
> And now a days Most Cell-fone comes with Mobile Tracker. just tell me, that
> is a Hardware OR Software, is that a software  then Can i install them  Afterwords in My Sony Ericsson S500i . if no  which is a model that comes bundle with Mobile Tracker And SOS . I want MP3,Bluetooth,2 MP Camera, Speakerfone,usb support.



better to go with k550i than s500i
i made some research and i found k550i is the best mid budget phone 
still confused about its keypad. but i think to go with it however 
*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/k550i?cc=us&lc=en


----------



## krazzy (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ 20k.


----------



## dgenx (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

thanks and I'm waiting 4 this thread 2 b updated.


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ I don't consider S500i a good buy because it lacks FM and comes with a low capacity card. Its not very good VFM. Instead i'll suggest you buy Nokia 5700. I'm sure you'll like it more.
> 
> About Mobile tracker, it a function currently found only in Samsung and LG phones. In that phone you have to save a number in the phone of say a friend or family member. When your phone is lost or stolen and if the person who finds it or one who has stolen it tries to replace the SIM card with another one, the phone will detect the new SIM and then send a message to the previously saved number. With the help of this message, we can track down the position of the cell phone and hopefully recover it. I don't know of any software which can do this function in other phones.



What is VFM???


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

VFM - Value For Money


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

R U Joking?


----------



## krazzy (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^^ No. He is Third Eye. And VFM does stand for Value For Money.


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Ok!! off topic

Tell me Which is the Good

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/...&cmp_id2=216776&cmp_id0=241472&pid_type=phone


----------



## krazzy (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

The Good??? I can't choose one good phone out of those! Nobody can. They are all different phones. First tell me your max budget and what you're looking for in a phone and then i'll suggest you a phone.


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

9.5K
I want Every thing in the fone like MP3,Camera,Bluetooth,Usb connectivity Radio BlaBlaBlasssssssss*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## krazzy (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Then go for SE W610i.


----------



## Riteshonline (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Don't look @ my budget.i want a good fone. now I am totally Confused. i have 4 choice SE K550i,W810i,W610i & S500i.every mobile has its special function.
S500i have large screen, W810i have good sound quality,K550i have a good camera Etc Etc. i like S500i because it is a slider fone and stylesh look.so what S500i lacks FM and comes with a low capacity card, the memory can increase in future.
  Thats what i send u a link.ok forget that. heres a new link that contained all
fone that i want.Please compair it carefully because i am .
  *www.sony.co.in/product/CompareProd...W810i+with+Speakers&models=K550i&models=S500i 
  reply me quickly i am going to get fone tomorrow. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Forget about W610i as K550i and W610i have same hardware and K550i can be easily flashed to W610i.

IMHO, Good choice for you would be W660i or Motorokr E6 

I am using E6 and it's powerful, fast, great 2.4" touchscreen, excellent multitasking and a decent camera.


----------



## Riteshonline (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

sony Ericsson W830i Prise*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## girish.g (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

w830-maybe 10 to 12k


----------



## myhotdog (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

why no update after 23 jan ?


----------



## krazzy (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

OK prices updated. But don't expect much change. Nearly 90% of the handsets had no price change since last month.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

can any1 suggest me a sexy slick phone...preferably a slider or flap ..for around 5 k
i thought about samsung slik...seemed real hot..with touchpad n all exxential features...
nd can u tell the price of motorola krazr? and the lg chocolate?


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

do n't get ever chocolate 
krazr is good but i think u have to add 2k+ into your budget. it is good phone 
you can go with e250 also which is good one



Riteshonline said:


> Don't look @ my budget.i want a good fone. now I am totally Confused. i have 4 choice SE K550i,W810i,W610i & S500i.every mobile has its special function.
> S500i have large screen, W810i have good sound quality,K550i have a good camera Etc Etc. i like S500i because it is a slider fone and stylesh look.so what S500i lacks FM and comes with a low capacity card, the memory can increase in future.
> Thats what i send u a link.ok forget that. heres a new link that contained all
> fone that i want.Please compair it carefully because i am .
> ...




k550i is good choice more advanced than k750i and w810i


----------



## mohitgiri (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

prices updated

n95 classic 20500
n5310-8600
n5610-11350


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

in manish market, mumbai saw the motorola s9 wireless bt headset for around 1600 without bill etc of course. nice deal i would say.

also could sometell me 8gb microsd  price


----------



## Riteshonline (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Hi guys ,
8 days by i have buy a new fone SE w810i.Incidently i block my sim card.
and i get replacement.but some function in my mobile deleted autometically.
what 2 do. how to reinstall the software??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

N95 8GB = Rs.28,900.
Subhiksha Dadar


----------



## girish.g (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Riteshonline said:


> Hi guys ,
> 8 days by i have buy a new fone SE w810i.Incidently i block my sim card.
> and i get replacement.but some function in my mobile deleted autometically.
> what 2 do. how to reinstall the software??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif


what functions got deleted. please give an example


----------



## utsav (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Cool G5 said:


> N95 8GB = Rs.28,900.
> Subhiksha Dadar



what?? this cant be.its around 27k now .i wish it becomes 25k in april when i will be buying it


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

i am also really hoping that n95-8gb come down in next few mths so that i can buy it........
i am really divided between n82 and n95 or even n96 which come in q3.......
can u guys help?


----------



## deepakchan (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Go for N82.


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



deepakchan said:


> Go for N82.


well n82...........its reasonably priced for all the features it has.........apart from its quite mediocre design..............
and as for n96.....one cannot really see what has improved in it from n95-8gb apart from design and 16gb storage?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

What are the SE models that support A2DP? Do we need this technology to listen to music via the blue tooth headset?


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



ajayritik said:


> What are the SE models that support A2DP? Do we need this technology to listen to music via the blue tooth headset?



All the newer phones (launched 1year or so ago), which supports bluetooth, have A2DP. Please give phone model for sure reply. A2DP is required to listen to *stereo* music via bluetooth headset.


----------



## utsav (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



LegendKiller said:


> i am also really hoping that n95-8gb come down in next few mths so that i can buy it........
> i am really divided between n82 and n95 or even n96 which come in q3.......
> can u guys help?



i think that n95 will get a price drop only after n96 comes to market


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

@utsav & @ legend killer - I think you guys wait a bit & grab N95 8GB only.No need to shuffle between N82 & N95.
N95 rocks.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

I'm waiting for N82 black edition... wish it comes soonn

does anyone here have the white one ??



_


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



yogeshm.007 said:


> All the newer phones (launched 1year or so ago), which supports bluetooth, have A2DP. Please give phone model for sure reply. A2DP is required to listen to *stereo* music via bluetooth headset.


 
I have SE k750i and I was planning to buy a bluetooth head device which can play music apart from taking callsl but from whatever information I had got it seems like my phone doesnt support A2DP. My friend the other day was planning to buy a similiar blue tooth device for W800i and I told him that its not compatible since it doesnt have A2DP. Please help!


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



ajayritik said:


> I have SE k750i and I was planning to buy a bluetooth head device which can play music apart from taking callsl but from whatever information I had got it seems like my phone doesnt support A2DP. My friend the other day was planning to buy a similiar blue tooth device for W800i and I told him that its not compatible since it doesnt have A2DP. Please help!



Both have no support for A2DP and nothing can be done about it; other than upgrading to a new phone. Few models from SE having A2DP are k550, w610, w710, w580, w910, w830... there are many; actually I should have listed new mobiles which don't support it. 


*You can use a normal bluetooth handsfree for receiving calls (and also for listening to music, if you really want to) for sure*


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



DigitalDude said:


> I'm waiting for N82 black edition... wish it comes soonn
> 
> does anyone here have the white one ??
> 
> ...


why do you ask? 
i checked it out at a local store and to be honest it looks ugly...........which is why i am having second thoughts on it...


----------



## utsav (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Yeah N82 sucks yakk!.i like the corporate looks of n95 8gb.flash doesnt matter that much.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w380-2171.php

8.5k-cool phone..prices will come down to 6.5k ina month..


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

I would prefer a 5310 in that range.


----------



## $$##SANDY##$$ (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Nice info.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

yea....but motion sensor and gesture control..5310.....


----------



## krazzy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Motion sensor and gesture control? Honestly, how many times would one use these features? Face it, they're just gimmicks. The actual times that one would use these features will be few and far between. I'd rather have something more useful like QVGA display and 3.5mm headphone jack which 5310 has.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



amd64_man2005 said:


> yea....but motion sensor and gesture control..5310.....



Yes,how many times will one use these features.Also don't you think there is risk of accidently throwing your cell out of the train when you are trying to shuffle tracks standing near train's door. 

I agree with krazy.


----------



## vilas_patil (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Hi,  For people who loves to play games on mobile would have an advantage of this new feature 'Motion control' as many of the 3D games are in process of development, which can be played via Motion control . I have already seen a Ball game 'Marble Madness 3D' on W910i, It was quite  good experience to play.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 13, 2008)

*Cost of Moto Yuva w180 in Alfa, Vile Parle ??*

Can anybody Please let me know the cost of Moto Yuva w180 in Alfa, Vile Parle ??


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Cost of Moto Yuva w180 in Alfa, Vile Parle ??*

Dunno the price as per location...it is near to 2.9k


----------



## raksrules (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Cost of Moto Yuva w180 in Alfa, Vile Parle ??*

The prices that i have got are:

The Mobile Store - 1849/-
Subhiksha - 1800/-
Moto Store (Pune) - 1850/-



PCWORM said:


> Dunno the price as per location...it is near to 2.9k



w180 is the one without MP3 player and card slot. It just has FM Radio.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Cost of Moto Yuva w180 in Alfa, Vile Parle ??*

didnt knew that....that's the reason i felt a bit confused reading motouva w180...!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^ better take moto w230


----------



## raksrules (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

w230 is the one with MP3 player and expandable memory. Right ?
But this phone is for  my dad who requires a cheap phone with big screen, radio and good battery life. He would never listen to mp3 songs on the cell i know that. Basically requirement is a no frills phone with radio.

I saw SE j120i too but didnt like bcoz of small screen. I feel this the cheapest (w180)


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

low budget & large screen, rare combination yaar


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

hi, guys 
i jst screwd up my gud old W700i. It was fallen from my hand on road[i was on bike]and got bad shape and it dun turn on. The LCD layer seems to be damaged from inside.

I want to know the prices of
K550i
W 610i
K790i
and any other gud SE one which has gud music from SE.
Also wats the cost of N5700?

My main concern is earphone volume. Ive heard that newer SE walkman phones are less loud in earphones and also ext speakers.
i was using my old W700i with a custom high volume acoustic. So nothin wud match in ext speakers, but i wanna know if W610i is as loud as that in HPM - 70?
And also is there ny other difference other that looks for a K550i flashed to 610i and a real W610i? And is there ny custom high volume acoustics for ext speaker for W610i available?

And in puse sound quality in earphones, will N5700 beat W 700i,610i?


----------



## krazzy (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

The prices are on the first page. If your primary need is earphone sound quality and volume, then look no further than N91 8gb. You won't find anything better.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

but i cant afford nythin more that 10~11k
and i dun like that bulky N91 with feable ext speaker.
I liked the N73 very much, and K790i also.

Can nyone plz tell me which of em has best earphone quality?
K790i with HPM 70 or N73? I cant afford ME.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

I personally use 5700 & have noticed it's loudspeaker volume is average,not loud if you like.Here N73 has the loudest speakers.

Again if you compare between N73 and 5700,5700 simply rocks with EP-630.
But again you have to spend Rs.1,000 for memory card,coz 5700 comes only with 512 MB.

Regarding app support,if you are the one who likes to chat,browse etc on phone then better go for N73 or 5700 as they are symbian smartphones.

On speed front 5700 is way ahead than N73.

So i think go with 5700+EP-630+2GB card = Rs.12K~
Yes,i know your budget,but you won't regret this purchase.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

i already have a new HPM-70 with me and also 1GB Mem stich pro duo.
Ive to use atleast this new HPM-70 with ma new phone.

And can this short earphone cable of HPM-70 can be used with 5700?
That is, if we plug the 3.5mm jach directly into phone or is there some adapter like ones in walkmans.

ANd i want a clear winner among W610i and W700i in earphone volume and quality.

I previously had 3230 and i dun like to go back to symbian. And i can go if its really gud and better than SE competitors.


----------



## Riteshonline (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



girish.g said:


> what functions got deleted. please give an example




By default i get 4 Theames.but now he shows only one theme*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif,same thing 4 wallpapers.ringtones,videos*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif


----------



## utsav (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

@dominator u should go for n73me else go for any sony handset you like.i dont like the 5700 becoz it gets dirty very soon and also has toy type of looks.the new firmware of n73me has made it very fast compared to previous firmwares so it can be a worth deal now.also you get a great cam and symbian.if you cant afford this you can also hav a look at n5610 or any se phone


----------



## krazzy (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

N91 8gb comes for 12k. I'm sure you won't find any other phone which offers so much capacity at that price. Plus the sound quality is simply top notch. Add a high quality earphone (the speakers from your HPM-70 will do) and you're ready to rock. N91 8gb has a 3.5mm jack on the handset itself and also on the remote of the headset. Please read the review of this phone which was posted here a couple of days ago by one of our members. I'm sure you'll change your mind. 

Other good option I'll suggest is Nokia 5310. It also has excellent sound quality, has stereo speakers, 3.5 mm jack on the phone and headset and can support upto 4gb microSD cards.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

can ny 1 tell me d cost of SE W910i?? thnx....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

i saw K790i for 9990/- on todays newspaper and it is with bill nd warranty It also had 512Mb M2 card free. Im bit tempted towards it.

And also N91 8GB @ 12k is damn too gud. But it ll be bulky in size on pocket.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

How much memory does the SE K810i comes bundled with?...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

^128 Mb M2


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



Cool G5 said:


> ^128 Mb M2


umm,,,not worth it,,btw wat must be the price of a 512mb M2?


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



bhushan05d251 said:


> can ny 1 tell me d cost of SE W910i?? thnx....



Around 17K. Decent phone


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

@pcworm-all cybershots come bundled with 2gb m2..


----------



## krazzy (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

I don't think so. AFAIK only K810i and probably K850i come with 2gb cards. K790i and K770i come with 1gb card whereas K550i comes with only 64mb card.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

i saw an ad in the newspaper stating so...


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

@amd64_man2005
the ad says upto 2GB memory card free with all cybershot phones


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

the SE W890 finally launched..

believe it or not-@14000

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w890-2172.php

love it..brilliant..


Dimensions 	104 x 46.5 x 9.9 mm
Weight 	         78 g

walkman 3 and 3.2 mp cam


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Yeah, was launched few days back!

Competitive pricing! 14.5K (with 2GB card included), SE have finally realised that they just can't continue to overprice their walkmans anymore


----------



## krazzy (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

The ad for the memory card stated that it was on select models only. Atleast thats what I read.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

ad stated upto 2GB so the memory so the memory card with the phone can be anything from 64 MB to 2GB


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



amd64_man2005 said:


> the SE W890 finally launched..
> 
> believe it or not-@14000
> 
> ...


hi,,,thnx 4 the newz...is there a possibility of price drop for this cell within next
4-5 months?!


----------



## Renny (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

Is there any 5MP cam available in a mobile for within 20K(except for k850i)?


----------



## krazzy (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*

There is the LG Viewty which comes for 20k and Samsung G800 which comes for 18k and Samsung G600 which comes for 15.5k.


----------



## Renny (Mar 15, 2008)

Thnx,
Do any of them come with Symbian OS?
If not which OS do they have?


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2008)

none of them have symbian


----------



## Renny (Mar 15, 2008)

K which OS do they have?

Can I install games, themes, software and update the firmware?


----------



## krazzy (Mar 15, 2008)

They all have proprietary OS. But you can install Java softwares and games for them. However none of them supports downloadable themes. However both the Samsungs do have built-in theme editor so you can sort of create themes on the phone itself. LG Viewty just has a couple of built-in themes. If you want Symbian OS then go for N82 which sells for 21k which is not far from your max budget.


----------



## tarundham (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude what's da price for Iphone????


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 18, 2008)

The price of SE W580i and W910i is dropped by 1k each....jus saw it on tv...W910i retails for 14950rs!


----------



## karthi26 (Mar 18, 2008)

SE P1i price dropped from 19k to 17k! saw in *www.univercell.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage


----------



## crack_head (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ SE P1i was 15K as on March 09  @ Alfa, Vile Parle


----------



## thepirateboy (Mar 27, 2008)

do any one know when N96 is coming out...been waiting for it for a long time


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 28, 2008)

whats the price of Nokia 6120c??


----------



## utsav (Mar 28, 2008)

N96 is coming in october afaik


----------



## mcmillan123 (Mar 28, 2008)

I also recommend u not to buy mottorolla cell  phones.Battery back up is horrible.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 28, 2008)

utsav said:


> N96 is coming in october afaik


 
in October .OMG  and i was thinking that i wud be able to finally replace my N95 8GB with a N96 within a month or 2.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 28, 2008)

you are already planning to replace your n95-8gb. you got bored or what?


----------



## krazzy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Anybody who wants to know the price of a particular handset, please refer the first page of the thread. Thats where all the prices are. Please don't post here asking for the price, unless the phone who's price you want to know is not on the list.*


----------



## hellgate (Mar 28, 2008)

girish.g said:


> you are already planning to replace your n95-8gb. you got bored or what?


 
yup buddy i got bored using the N95 8GB.i dont use a handset for more than 4-5months.now the prob is theres no better fone in the market which i cud buy (now dont suggest virtu or other fones like that).96 seemed like the perfect upgrade 4 me but now i get to hear that i'll release in October.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2008)

get the sirocco..shall hold u off for a year atleast..


----------



## hellgate (Mar 29, 2008)

^^^  and why do u think like that mate?wont buy Sirocco cuz its s40 and i do heavy multitasking.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 29, 2008)

arre yaar just kidding... 
even i change phones evry 6 months..but cant afford an n95.. 

i think the android will be launched earlier..m eagerly waiting for an android based phone


----------



## mohitgiri (Mar 29, 2008)

n96 
n78 will come in apr month.
regds


----------



## hellgate (Mar 29, 2008)

afaik N78 is slated to be replacement for N73.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 29, 2008)

N78 is a more evolved version of N73 but won't be replacing it. They'll be selling side by side.


----------



## dgenx (Mar 29, 2008)

what's d latest price of lg viewty at alfa,vile parle?


----------



## krazzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Prices Updated on the main page.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 31, 2008)

I am planning to buy a N95 8GB.... what do u guys suggest? shall I  go for it or is there a better choice?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 31, 2008)

^^ N82 is MUCH cheaper, and its got the Xenon flash too! Go for the N95 8GB only if you want the bigger screen! (2.4" for N82 vs 2.8" for N95 8GB).


----------



## sivarap (Mar 31, 2008)

GPS and all the other features are the same?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup  EVERYTHING is same except the screen (and the 8GB memory, the N82 has a 2 GB memory card by default).. Someone correct me if im wrong!

P.S. I myself am waiting for the N82 black edition


----------



## nikhilpai (Mar 31, 2008)

kalpik said:


> P.S. I myself am waiting for the N82 black edition



+1


----------



## krazzy (Mar 31, 2008)

N82 has a slightly superior camera.


----------



## coolendra (Apr 2, 2008)

can ne1 tell me about the w960i....

is it worth the money ??... i mean 25 grands for a 8 gig walkman fone nd such gr8 features...

should i go 4 it or wait for a better one ??...
already using w800i...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 2, 2008)

W960i ain't worth 25k. I'd buy N82 instead.


----------



## mohitgiri (Apr 3, 2008)

i heard that there is a price drop in n958gb comes to 26000
is it?


----------



## hellgate (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^  nope.its retailing 4 27.8k.

i'm selling my 4 months old N95 8GB for 21k.for more details check out my thread in Bazaar section.


----------



## mohitgiri (Apr 7, 2008)

there is a big price drop in nokia
N82-19300
1200-1223
2600c-3047
2630-3505
2626-2136
2760-3145
3310c-4608
3500c-5417
5200-4945
5300-6036
6110-13118
6300-7273
6500s-13119
n72-7604
n73m-12975
n73m hs-14021
n73-11170
n76-13318
n81 8gb-15577
n81- 14116
n82-19391
e51-11264
e65-12453
regds


----------



## heartripple (Apr 8, 2008)

hey i have budjet of 21000 thousand and i am looking for good camera and music other features would be good for me


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2008)

^Go with N82


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 9, 2008)

Bought Nokia E51 for 11350/- with bill and warranty from Agrani Switch, Amritsar on 09/04/2008. Prices seem to have come down. A friend bought the same phone last week for 12800/-.


----------



## sivarap (Apr 10, 2008)

mohitgiri said:


> there is a big price drop in nokia
> N82-19300
> 1200-1223
> 2600c-3047
> ...


no news about N95?



mohitgiri said:


> there is a big price drop in nokia
> N82-19300
> 1200-1223
> 2600c-3047
> ...


no news about n95?


----------



## mohitgiri (Apr 11, 2008)

n95 is still on 21000
but n95 8gb seems to go down very soon.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 11, 2008)

Se M600i is available now? If yes then whats the price?


----------



## myhotdog (Apr 13, 2008)

which mobile phone is cheapest or under 1k rs


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 13, 2008)

latest cost of 6233 ?  i was quoted 7.2 k for it ..

what abt 6267 .. is it available here in india ?  worth taking over 6233 ?


----------



## sivarap (Apr 14, 2008)

shall I go for N95 8gb? more comments please.
Not impressed with the looks of N82


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ looks like a perfect successor to 6233. But alas, I don't prefer flip editions. They look too delicate. anyways, specs look promising. Let's wait and see.

as of now, its price is 240euro. That is for unlocked. We can expect the phone's price to be around  9k and 11k


----------



## vilas_patil (Apr 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the price of SE K790i?  has anyone recently been to ALFA (Mumbai)?  
Is K800 still available over there without bill ? at what price ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

K790i = Rs.10.5 K~


----------



## utsav (Apr 18, 2008)

its below 9.9k in many places


----------



## vilas_patil (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply guys .. I inquired in Vashi (Navi Mumbai) 
K790i :: Rs 9750/-
K790i :: Rs 11100/- [with 2GB memory]


----------



## nikhilpai (Apr 23, 2008)

Any chance of a fall in the price of HTC Touch? I am referring to the normal version....not dual or cruise.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 26, 2008)

can anyone recommend me a phone in 12k (including 4 gb memory card) 
i would prefer Music to camera (but more or less a balance)


----------



## krazzy (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ K790i.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 27, 2008)

^^^ does it support 4gb card without any probs. And are the earbuds that come along good enough. I have read much about its camera. Can u comment on its sound quality plz. I am not a bass addict but want damn good clarity .Are u sure no other model from nokia beats it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2008)

what's the latest price of sony HPM-70 and HPM-82 earphones???
*b.imagehost.org/0619/HPM-70.jpg
HPM-70

*b.imagehost.org/0619/HPM-82.jpg
HPM-82


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 1, 2008)

5310 is 8.7K IN KOLKATA


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^ does it support 4gb card without any probs.


As far as the website is saying, it supports 2GB memory....



Ihatemyself said:


> And are the earbuds that come along good enough. I have read much about its camera. Can u comment on its sound quality plz. I am not a bass addict but want damn good clarity .Are u sure no other model from nokia beats it.


Get yourself HPM-70 and use it with K790i....


----------



## adithya_s (May 1, 2008)

guys can anyone tell me where to get w950i in bangalore and wat would be the price? its kinda urgent..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

w950 costs 11k without bill


----------



## adithya_s (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> w950 costs 11k without bill


where do i get it?


----------



## krates (May 2, 2008)

i bought nokia n73me for 13.3 k exact + holiday ticket  from mobile store


----------



## dtox (May 3, 2008)

^^checked prices in pune.. its 12.9k here..


----------



## krazzy (May 3, 2008)

Prices Updated.


----------



## nadeem (May 4, 2008)

appreciate ur work!

could anyone let me know price of sony ericsson Xperia


----------



## krazzy (May 5, 2008)

nadeem said:


> appreciate ur work!
> 
> could anyone let me know price of sony ericsson Xperia



Thank You.  

Xperia hasn't launched yet. It'll be later this year.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 5, 2008)

@krazzy - k810i u mentioned above .. does it come with 2gb card too for 11 k ?


----------



## codename_romeo (May 6, 2008)

price of moto L9 n L7  ?????

n5300


----------



## krazzy (May 6, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> @krazzy - k810i u mentioned above .. does it come with 2gb card too for 11 k ?



No idea. Maybe you should ask in a shop near you.


----------



## heartripple (May 8, 2008)

n 82 black is available or not


----------



## krazzy (May 8, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> n 82 black is available or not



Yes it is.


----------



## heartripple (May 8, 2008)

then what about regular version


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 8, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> @krazzy - k810i u mentioned above .. does it come with 2gb card too for 11 k ?



AFAIK, K810i + 2gb card + speakers cost Rs.9850 .

I found out the price day before yesterday.


----------



## krazzy (May 8, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> then what about regular version



That version is available too. 



iatb.gourav said:


> AFAIK, K810i + 2gb card + speakers cost Rs.9850 .
> 
> I found out the price day before yesterday.



K810 comes with spreakers? Hmmmm....


----------



## yogi7272 (May 8, 2008)

r u sure its k810i? and not w810i?


----------



## krazzy (May 8, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> r u sure its k810i? and not w810i?



W810i comes with a 2GB card??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## vilas_patil (May 14, 2008)

Nokia N82 (Black) is Rs. 19500 to 19600 in Navi Mumbai , Vashi. 
Compare India (web page :  *www.compareindia.com/specification/mobile-phones-gsm/nokia-n82/23763) CI Price: Rs 18,971. 
What's the price in your location ? What can be the best price ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 14, 2008)

codename_romeo said:


> price of moto L9 n L7  ?????
> 
> n5300



Nokia 5300 is 6.2k


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2008)

vilas_patil said:


> Nokia N82 (Black) is Rs. 19500 to 19600 in Navi Mumbai , Vashi.
> Compare India (web page :  *www.compareindia.com/specification/mobile-phones-gsm/nokia-n82/23763) CI Price: Rs 18,971.
> What's the price in your location ? What can be the best price ?




N82 Black : rs 19,300 in thane...

N82 Silver : manufacturing stopped!!!


----------



## heartripple (May 16, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> n 82 black is available or not


 

got it for 19750/- and will post it's pictures and camera pictures


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 1, 2008)

Please update the thread, krazzy !


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sony Ericsson K810i+128MB M2 =Rs10600/-  2GB=Rs11900/-


----------



## krazzy (Jun 1, 2008)

Thread Updated.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2008)

What is the price of N82 Black in Thane & Vashi... ??? Is it same or a bit 
reduced


----------



## northzone13 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey guys plzz suggest whether i should buy nokia n73 music edition or not


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

northzone13 said:


> hey guys plzz suggest whether i should buy nokia n73 music edition or not



If you don't need a good camera, then I suggest buying N81. Otherwise you can get the N73 ME.


----------



## sivarap (Jun 15, 2008)

Which is better? windows mobile or Symbian?

(remodifying my question "N95 or HTC diamond?" )


----------



## krazzy (Jun 15, 2008)

Symbian. And N95. (the 8gb model, not the standard one.) Dobaara mat poochna!


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 16, 2008)

has se x1 xperia released in india?? cost??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

why se choosed windows mobile os for experia    should've tried android or maemo


----------



## kiran46 (Jun 20, 2008)

i wish to take a new nokia mobile. i had selected nokia N72. Is this a good mobile or can anyone suggest me a better option. awaiting reply.thank you


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2008)

kiran46 said:


> i wish to take a new nokia mobile. i had selected nokia N72. Is this a good mobile or can anyone suggest me a better option. awaiting reply.thank you



N72 yuck...dont buy it...

  instead go 4 xpressmusic or N73

But wats ur budget


----------



## kiran46 (Jun 20, 2008)

my budget is around 7000 to 8000 rs


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2008)

kiran46 said:


> my budget is around 7000 to 8000 rs



then go 4 nokia 5310 Xpressmusic its better than N72


----------



## sautrik (Jun 20, 2008)

Can any one tell me when sony-ericsson G700 will be released and what is the expected price.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 20, 2008)

13k as dreamcatcher said.


----------



## kiran46 (Jun 20, 2008)

how is nokia N73. Is it good.


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ great


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

kiran46 said:


> how is nokia N73. Is it good.


Yes, its a very nice Symbian fone and worth a buy if you can exceed your budget till 11K.



kiran46 said:


> my budget is around 7000 to 8000 rs


If you need Symbian in this budget, then N72 is OK.

Otherwise, do have a look at Sony Ericsson W810i [though it is old but it rocks], Nokia 6233 [it isn't Symbian] and SE K550i......


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2008)

here is the pricing of 5 new SE mobiles released recently:

1) G900 touchscreen smartphone : Rs.20k
2) G700 smartphone : Rs.16k
3) C902 cybershot: 20k
4) C702 cybershot: 15k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2008)

whats the price of N82 Black now... Is it reduced ??


----------



## krazzy (Jun 28, 2008)

Prices Updated!


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2008)

One small suggestion.

What about including prices of different memory cards ? M2 & microsd.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 7, 2008)

lol... look at the price difference between n78 & n82 ...


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> lol... look at the price difference between n78 & n82 ...


Yes, and only because of this, N82 is a better buy.

Are we getting FM Transmitter N78 in India??


----------



## skippednote (Jul 7, 2008)

Could some one tell me the price of Nokia 6120 and Nokia 6121


----------



## girish.g (Jul 7, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> lol... look at the price difference between n78 & n82 ...


wtf 100 rs diff. maybe n78 prices are going to drop very soon. no price cut for n82 yet??


----------



## krazzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Tamoghno said:


> One small suggestion.
> 
> What about including prices of different memory cards ? M2 & microsd.


Not possible. To get the memory card prices, I'll have to ask the shop keeper prices of all the cards. I'm not sure how excited he'll be to tell me prices of all the cards month after month. The mobile phone prices are written below the phones which are kept in the showcase which I memorize. So I don't have to ask any one for the prices. That's not the case with memory cards.



gagandeep said:


> Are we getting FM Transmitter N78 in India??


There is just one model available here and it most probably has the FM transmitter.



Captain Neo said:


> Could some one tell me the price of Nokia 6120 and Nokia 6121


Neither are available in India.

As for the N78 and N82 pricing, it's important to remember that N82's price has seen several price cuts since it's launch whereas N78's price is yet to see any price cuts, since it has just been launched. A couple more months and N78's price will fall to appropriate level.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 7, 2008)

does anyone have an idea where i can get the t-mobile sidekick? Is it available in grey market?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 8, 2008)

@krazzy,
Is k750i still available?Old stock or fresh out of production?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> There is just one model available here and it most probably has the FM transmitter.



The Indian version of N78 does not have the FM transmitter


----------



## krazzy (Jul 10, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> @krazzy,
> Is k750i still available?Old stock or fresh out of production?


I didn't see it in the shop. But then again it might have been removed from the showcase to make room for newer models. Maybe you should ask at a nearby shop. My guess is that it's still available.



nikeel said:


> The Indian version of N78 does not have the FM transmitter


Proof?


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jul 10, 2008)

hey dude can somebody brief me on spice dual sim sets n fly dual sim sets.....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 10, 2008)

k790i or k810i, which one is better?? ma frnd says k810's keypad is a pain........is dat so???


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 10, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Proof?



*www.techgadgets.in/mobile-phones/2008/17/indian-nokia-n78-minuses-fm-transmitter/

*www.tech2.com/india/news/smart-mobile-phones/no-fm-transmitter-for-indian-n78/38791/0

*www.unwiredview.com/2008/06/13/nokia-n78-will-lack-fm-transmitter-in-some-markets/



The specifications for Nokia N78 on Nokia India website at *www.nokia.co.in/A41065217 also does not list the FM transmitter in available features, whereas other Nokia sites do list it as a feature.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 13, 2008)

wats the current price of SE G502
and some phones of same range


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 27, 2008)

W760-14.5k
C902-19.5k
C702-14.5k
G900-20k
G700-15k

Awesum man.. SE is going all guns.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 27, 2008)

@krazzy: Awaiting the next update to your pricelist since many new mobiles are out in the market like Nokia E71, E66, 6220 classic, 6210 navigator, 3600 slide, 5000 !!


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 27, 2008)

n96 n se x1 xperia's cost??


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ Let them come out in India first.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2008)

Recent pricelist. Just for reference   I'm sure krazzy would update his soon.

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/7333/pricelist1og8.th.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ Haha, Tu bhi Alfa jaane laga


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 27, 2008)

Sourabh said:


> Recent pricelist. Just for reference   I'm sure krazzy would update his soon.
> 
> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/7333/pricelist1og8.th.jpg



damn overpriced.


----------



## k6153r (Jul 27, 2008)

^^
damn sarcastic

Those are the cheapest I've seen (in Bangalore).


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL.W890 is 13.9k here in kolkata. Even the mobile-store official site shows cheaper prices..


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Updated.



You haven't added the new ones: E71, E66, 6210 Navigator 


By the way, Nokia has cut phone prices today !!
Source: *www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSL151325920080731


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

nikeel said:


> You haven't added the new ones: E71, E66, 6210 Navigator
> 
> 
> By the way, Nokia has cut phone prices today !!
> Source: *www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSL151325920080731



All right E71 added (forgot about it before!). Others haven't hit stores yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG....  

on jan08 the N82 price was 19.5k 

now its only..19.2k...when will i buy it pls reduce more...atleast 17-18k


----------



## Ecko (Aug 1, 2008)

Hope apple will reduce Nokia's price here
Not just hope but lets pray 4 it


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 1, 2008)

Once the iphone 3G is launched, the price of N82 will b reduced definitely...And the price of N78 is also gonna come down....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Once the iphone 3G is launched, the price of N82 will b reduced definitely...And the price of N78 is also gonna come down....



finally a ray of light....

wats the official date for this


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 1, 2008)

In India, the iphone 3G is set to launch on 18 Aug, 08 by Vodafone...Nokia will have 2 reduce prices 2 stay in the competition, I think...Wait 4 2 more months 2 buy N82/N78..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 1, 2008)

Is moto ming is stopped production?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> In India, the iphone 3G is set to launch on 18 Aug, 08 by Vodafone...Nokia will have 2 reduce prices 2 stay in the competition, I think...Wait 4 2 more months 2 buy N82/N78..




N82 and the iphone are aimed at completely different markets. Moreover the iphone will be contract locked while the N82 is a generic phone.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> Is moto ming is stopped production?


No not yet.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 1, 2008)

Nokia has dropped the prices of its selected models by 10%....This is great news....


----------



## samman (Aug 2, 2008)

Nokia E71 for 19k only at Alfa? I thought it was 21k ??


----------



## krazzy (Aug 2, 2008)

Prices differ from place to place. But it'll be around 19k-20k everywhere.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 2, 2008)

samman said:


> Nokia E71 for 19k only at Alfa? I thought it was 21k ??



Its 20.4k at the MobileStore. But their prices are not always the cheapest !!


----------



## pushkar (Aug 3, 2008)

When is iphone 3g officially coming to Delhi?


----------



## Anna_84 (Aug 6, 2008)

can i get Samsung u600s price?







__________
     cheap used cell phones


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 6, 2008)

Is nokia 5320 officially launched in india? If yes then whats the price?


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 6, 2008)

Just noticed that Mobilenxt.com has dropped the price of the Nokia E71 to Rs.19500 and the Nokia 6220 classic to Rs.16700. Is this due to the impact of the Nokia price cut announced last week?

Also noticed that other sites like Univercell, Poorvika & Wavetelmobiles advertise rates without the 4% VAT. When u click on "Add to shopping cart", the 4% VAT gets added.

However, mobilenxt (& and also TheMobileStore) advertises the MRP which is the final price after adding VAT.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2008)

@krazzy: in which shop the N82 price is 19.2k ?? bcoz in thane...its 19.4k


----------



## k6153r (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
It's not worth Rs. 200 to search for the shop.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2008)

k6153r said:


> ^^
> It's not worth Rs. 200 to search for the shop.



But dat 200 can be added 2 buy some mobile accessories  such a xtra memory card


----------



## girish.g (Aug 15, 2008)

does n82 have geotagging.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Yeah.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2008)

damn the nokia n82 price just doesn't seem to fall.....hey thanks for updating the price list @ krazzy...hope u keep updating it...Thanks a lot again...might go to alfa soon to buy a cellphone....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

hey rithwick u live in thane so u very well know the current price of N82


----------



## krazzy (Aug 26, 2008)

Prices updated! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/89.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Prices updated! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/89.png



hey u updated the price of N82 from 19.2 --> 19.4k is it really increasing


----------



## krazzy (Aug 27, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> hey u updated the price of N82 from 19.2 --> 19.4k is it really increasing


IIRC, it was 19.4k in the shop.


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 27, 2008)

latest cost of se w910i??
thnx....


----------



## aritrap (Aug 30, 2008)

I want to know the latest price of the Nokia E51. In the list, its price has been around Rs.11.3k for many months. I want to know the latest price including tax.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh..has the n82 price increased??


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

*Please refer to the first page for the prices. Don't post here asking for them. One more post and I'll make sure you all get banned. 
**s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png*
*


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

^^ Spam.......

K790i for 9.8K???.....
Its Rs.500 cheaper here.....


----------



## sivarap (Sep 1, 2008)

the i phone price according to airtel is 31k+ for 8 GB....how is it 29k here? do we get iphone without service provider lock?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

krazzy said:


> *Please refer to the first page for the prices. Don't post here asking for them. One more post and I'll make sure you all get banned.
> **s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png*
> *



Oh..sorry i didn't know dat u r a mod...or admin


----------



## Tech$oft (Sep 1, 2008)

cn u tel me the price of 5220,features r awesum, just let me knw


----------



## krazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Oh..sorry i didn't know dat u r a mod...or admin


I wasn't talking about your post but ones that came after yours.


----------



## sivarap (Sep 1, 2008)

sivarap said:


> the i phone price according to airtel is 31k+ for 8 GB....how is it 29k here? do we get iphone without service provider lock?


helooo?


----------



## Tech$oft (Sep 1, 2008)

BUMP 5220 price


----------



## krazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

sivarap said:
			
		

> the i phone price according to airtel is 31k+ for 8 GB....how is it 29k here? do we get iphone without service provider lock?


Ahem. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96353


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2008)

krazzy said:


> *Please refer to the first page for the prices. Don't post here asking for them. One more post and I'll make sure you all get banned. *
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


Dude i just asked whether the price increased from last time...I didn't ask for the n82 price again...just wanted to clarify..whats there to get angry about??I apologise if i pissed u off!!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> Dude i just asked whether the price increased from last time...I didn't ask for the n82 price again...just wanted to clarify..whats there to get angry about??I apologise if i pissed u off!!


Lolz. I wasn't even talking about you. Read post no. 311 and then you'll know.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh ok...next time pls quote...


----------



## vish786 (Sep 5, 2008)

@krazzy, thanks for info & keep updating


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 20, 2008)

N78 is just *shop.mobilenxt.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/363/s/nokia-n78-coming-soon/category/11 Rs.15,899


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> N78 is just *shop.mobilenxt.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/363/s/nokia-n78-coming-soon/category/11 Rs.15,899


 
Its not just the mobilenext shop dude...Nokia has announced a big price drop for the n78...Applicalbe everywhere...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep its 15100 when i buyed it last monday


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for updating the price again@krazzy....Sigh price of n82 is just not falling...


----------



## Tech$oft (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks ,bt culd u tel me the price of 5320 XM, and is that a s603rd edition.


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 26, 2008)

eBay one seller is selling New Nokia N82 for Rs.18,491 with bill and warranty and eBay is offering a 10% discount if bought through ICICI Bank Credit Card which makes the effective price to be Rs.16,642. You also have the option of converting the transaction into a 6 month EMI without any additional charges / interest.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 26, 2008)

Tech$oft said:


> Thanks ,bt culd u tel me the price of 5320 XM, and is that a s603rd edition.



below 12k...n yeah it is of s60 3rd edition with latest feature pack i.e. 2.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2008)

Guyz,
hurry...........tell me a phone under 5K.......
should have multimedia features.........
So far chose Nokia 5200........

anything better than this in other brands


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ Nokia 3110 Classic.


----------



## Demonkiller (Sep 27, 2008)

IS there gonna b a price drop on the N82 anywhere near the 2nd/3rd week of october ??


----------



## krazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ There is no way of knowing that.


----------



## Demonkiller (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL, thx neways.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tech$oft said:


> Thanks ,bt culd u tel me the price of 5320 XM, and is that a s603rd edition.



It has S60 v3 FP2. I don't know the price, but maybe around 13K or so.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 28, 2008)

Prices updated. Some new phones added.


----------



## codename_romeo (Sep 28, 2008)

cost of se k 530i ??????


----------



## chinawall (Sep 28, 2008)

codename_romeo said:


> cost of se k 530i ??????



7.6k few days back in cochin univercell anyway its going to  be 7.1k (or maybe already it is )


----------



## codename_romeo (Sep 29, 2008)

and wat abt 550i??????? are these sets good?????


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 1, 2008)

the n82 price might just fall when the n79 & n85 release


----------



## tiblu (Oct 3, 2008)

hi guys i m getting a W910i for 7,500 Rs a year old with 2 GB Card, is it worth buying..
Pls rply...


----------



## krazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

tiblu said:


> hi guys i m getting a W910i for 7,500 Rs a year old with 2 GB Card, is it worth buying..
> Pls rply...



Since it is a slider phone there is a chance that the slider mechanism has worn out. Check it yourself to see whether it is working well. It should slide smoothly, but should not feel loose. The sliding parts should not wobble. Apart from that do the routine check up of paint, keypad, battery, call quality, speaker volume, all the accessories (check the Fast-Port connectors, mic, speakers), etc. to see whether they are all working well. If everything is fine, then you can go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## k_blues24 (Oct 4, 2008)

Guys I'm confuse between w580i, k790i n k810i which is d best among these. My budget is 10k max 
I want good music quality n camera plus good signal quality


----------



## krazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

k_blues24 said:


> Guys I'm confuse between w580i, k790i n *k810i* which is d best among these. My budget is 10k max
> I want good music quality n camera plus good signal quality


It's the one in bold.


----------



## k_blues24 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you Krazy tell me the price of k810i 
Where do i get this cell @ low cost? I'm living in Thane.
Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

k_blues24 said:


> Thank you Krazy tell me the price of k810i
> Where do i get this cell @ low cost? I'm living in Thane.
> Thanks


 
Buy it from Liberty (in Thane) they offer cells @ cheap prices....or Mango the Best 
Dealer in Thane IMO


----------



## k_blues24 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

k_blues24 said:


> Thank you very much


 
/\ welcome, its my pleasure


----------



## prakashr85 (Oct 4, 2008)

samsung j150 -- 4.5k

has 1.3mp cam, bluetooth, fm, edge, 262k screen , music player, mem slot , video player 3gp and mp4 and the keypad is harder.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

How much ? *in.samsungmobile.com/mobile/SGH-X210?kind=


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

I m gonna buy N82 Black this week


----------



## pulkit_aga (Oct 6, 2008)

hi
i am planning to buy a phone in 3-4 days
my budget is around 10k(+-1k)

my main requirements are
2-3.2 mp cam,gprs,edge    
wifi and 3g(if possible)
good music quality
basically i want a phone which is a allrounder and gives best value for money around 10k
i only want nokia or se phone.

i have listed down few which one is best among these or suggest if any other model is there which is good
nokia 5320 xm
nokia 5610 xm
nokia 7610 supernova
nokia 6600 slide
nokia 3600
nokia n73

se w810i
se k790i

thanks


----------



## krazzy (Oct 7, 2008)

pulkit_aga said:


> hi
> i am planning to buy a phone in 3-4 days
> my budget is around 10k(+-1k)
> 
> ...



Since you want wi-fi then get Nokia E51.


----------



## chavo (Oct 7, 2008)

plez tell me the latest price for N81


----------



## pulkit_aga (Oct 10, 2008)

hello,
i have decided to buy nokia 5320.i am getting it for 9.6k with bill is this ok.
it has many great feature like good music quality,new os,n-gage support,8gb card support but also  has few disadvantages like low quality 2mp cam,small screen,etc.
so is there any other nokia phone at 10k with symbian 9.3 series60 3rd ed fp2 and does not have these drawbacks if not i will ahead with 5320.

reply soon

thanks


----------



## krazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

pulkit_aga said:


> hello,
> i have decided to buy nokia 5320.i am getting it for 9.6k with bill is this ok.
> it has many great feature like good music quality,new os,n-gage support,8gb card support but also  has few disadvantages like low quality 2mp cam,small screen,etc.
> so is there any other nokia phone at 10k with symbian 9.3 series60 3rd ed fp2 and does not have these drawbacks if not i will ahead with 5320.
> ...


Go ahead with your purchase.


----------



## s_arka_r (Oct 16, 2008)

can anyone plz tell me, how is htc s710 as a pda-phone????

my budget is around 12k, n i dont want a touch screen.....


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 20, 2008)

@s_arka_r s710 is an awesome phone i am having this phone for more than a year, and i find it to be more user friendly and equally if not more faster than the E series of nokia..


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 20, 2008)

how much iphone 8gb willl cost without bill in grey mkt ??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey krazzy,any plans of updating the price again pls...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey krazzy,any plans of updating the price again pls...


 
Dont rely on the price quotes here..they r just 4 reference purpose...& u will get 
the fones 200-500 Rs cheaper if u bargain...


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Oct 23, 2008)

Today i went 2 S.E advantage store , came 2 know tht S.E T700 is goin 2 b available in nxt 2-3 days.
So guys what are ur reviews on this phone? Please also compare it with c702.
Thnx!!!


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 25, 2008)

anybody knows correct price for n85 and n79? i stay in delhi


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 25, 2008)

HEMANTRATURI said:


> Today i went 2 S.E advantage store , came 2 know tht S.E T700 is goin 2 b available in nxt 2-3 days.
> So guys what are ur reviews on this phone? Please also compare it with c702.
> Thnx!!!



Good phone but C702 is better anyday.Cybershot+gps.

Btw, can you please ask them whe the C905 is coming if you visit them anytime soon??..

You sure that the W980 is 21k krazzy?? Coz everywhere else the W980 and the C905 have the same price.


----------



## dr.mal (Oct 25, 2008)

hey guys..! i lost my phone yest  n m planning to replace it with any good nokia model.. my budget is around 10k. im confused between n73 ,3600 and 5320.priority is a good cam, any suggestions?

could go for se too, if its worth the money and can run for atleat 2yrs!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2008)

Nokia n73 or se k810i


----------



## dr.mal (Oct 25, 2008)

ok, thanks! is ther a big differenc between n73 n 3600 pic quality?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2008)

Not used 3600 but 73 has symbian which is a plus point


----------



## krazzy (Oct 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> You sure that the W980 is 21k krazzy?? Coz everywhere else the W980 and the C905 have the same price.



It was, last month. Don't know if it is now. I'll be updating the thread in a few days.


dr.mal said:


> hey guys..! i lost my phone yest  n m planning to replace it with any good nokia model.. my budget is around 10k. im confused between n73 ,3600 and 5320.priority is a good cam, any suggestions?
> 
> could go for se too, if its worth the money and can run for atleat 2yrs!



Get the SE K790i. It has an excellent camera and is perfectly under your budget.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys is the iPhone first gen still available in Mumbai? I use BPL and don't want to move to Airtel/Vada phone so was keen on getting an unlocked first gen.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you'll be able to find a new first gen iPhone. You should instead look for a used one.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh 

I don't prefer using second hand phones, so it seems my iPhone dream will still stay a dream unless ofcourse Apple decides to go the unlocked way.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

mail2and said:


> Oh
> 
> I don't prefer using second hand phones, so it seems my iPhone dream will still stay a dream unless ofcourse Apple decides to go the unlocked way.



Second hand stuff needn't be bad. I'm sure there are some good deals out there. If you can find a less used iPhone in good condition at a good price then there is no harm in buying it. As it is there is no bill and warranty with the first gen iPhones. So you won't be missing out on much, except for that new-phone feel good factor.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 28, 2008)

That's true. But, I guess I'll prefer to wait and watch. Don't want to go with Win MoFo, otherwise Touch Diamond is a nice phone.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

mail2and said:


> That's true. But, I guess I'll prefer to wait and watch. Don't want to go with Win MoFo, otherwise Touch Diamond is a nice phone.


Then wait for the upcoming Nokia 5800 XpressMusic.


----------



## ayahuasca (Oct 30, 2008)

wassup with the price of Nokia 5800?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi ..

Need to know current best buy price of HTC TOUCH and HTC P3400i...

ALso P3400.. Is it still available in market?
& Is there 2 versions of HTC touch now in market??
If so wats the differnece??


----------



## krazzy (Oct 31, 2008)

Thread Updated!


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Thread Updated!



Thanks !!! Missed the N79 though!!


----------



## krazzy (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ It wasn't there in the shop.


----------



## sudipta_008 (Nov 1, 2008)

Good job keep it up.


----------



## aritrap (Nov 2, 2008)

The Nokia N78 is now Rs.14k(saw it on www.themobilestore.in)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 3, 2008)

n79 is priced at Rs.19850/- at alfa market in mumbai...price last checked at 27-10-2008


----------



## mail2and (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update, krazzy. Your price updates are really helpful.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 5, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## prashsiv (Nov 5, 2008)

In what ways is the N96 superior to N85?
Why is it priced so high?

These were the only differences i could spot.

N85                                                    N96
Oled display                                       LCD
size:103x50x15                              size:103x55x18
Arm 11 369Mhz                               Dual ARM 9 264 MHz CPU
FM transmitter                                No FM transmitter
No TV recvr                                        TV receiver
Better Battery                              



But i don't see the reason for such a huge difference...

Can someone throw some light? I am almost convinced to buy the N85....but is there a problem (with reference to N96) that it is priced low?

Prash


----------



## krazzy (Nov 5, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with N85. N96 is just plain expensive. But it'll drop down soon. Expect to see it at 28k in a couple of months.


----------



## aritrap (Nov 7, 2008)

But buying the N95 8GB is better than buying the N85 especially if u want to play NGAGE games in all their glory and also record stunning videos. Buy the N85 only if u want a fabulous screen and Symbian OS 9 FP2.

*P.S:Anyone know the latest price of the LG KS20?*


----------



## krazzy (Nov 7, 2008)

aritrap said:


> Buy the N85 only if u want a fabulous screen and Symbian OS 9 FP2.


Those are not the only advantages of N85. It also has higher data transfer speeds through USB and also supports USB Charging. Plus it is slimmer and lighter than N95 8gb. It also comes with an 8gb memory card and can go all the way upto 32gb, which is not possible in N95 8gb. The sound quality is also better in N85. And before I forget, there is also the dual LED flash in N85 compared to the single LED in N95 8gb.


----------



## p!e (Nov 9, 2008)

*budget touch screen phone*

hi ..........
i want to buy a touch screen phone. My budget is max 9.5 k. i have shortlisted following phones
1.HTC p 3400i
2.Motrola rockr E6.
I have searched a lot of forums and found good and bad things about these mobiles .
I m really confused which one to buy.


----------



## abhagat2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know price of SE Xperia in mumbai or rest of india.....Krazy must surely knowing about this.....


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 10, 2008)

Any guesses of price drop in N82 soon? planning to buy but a bit hesitating if there would be a price drop soon. (in 1-2 months). The min. price I find is Rs. 19238/-. 
 Also still confused between N82 and N85.

 Could someone clarify on both the issues?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

Kalyan said:


> Any guesses of price drop in N82 soon? planning to buy but a bit hesitating if there would be a price drop soon. (in 1-2 months). The min. price I find is Rs. 19238/-.
> Also still confused between N82 and N85.
> 
> Could someone clarify on both the issues?


 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100900

read this thread


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 10, 2008)

@Karan, I've been following that thread too. still, there are some dilemmas. looks wise, feature wise, N85 is good. and performance wise N82 is good. If Nokia had not removed atleast one of graphics chip and Xenon flash, I would have gone surely for N85. but weighing both of them with the additional features like the screen, navi wheel, 8 GB card etc.. I'm quite in a dilemma. 

  In the thread, @Yogi also says that there are some problems with the slider etc.. So which mobile would you say? N82 or N85? The thread couldnt give me solid decissions to make. I need an alrounder phone. good in camera, music, games, speed etc.. I dont use Internet though on mobile. but in the future, I may use. What do you(or anyone) suggest between the two? if I go with N82, would it be wise to buy it now? 'cause, I dont want to see a price fall in atleast two months, as I already have a K750i which is in top condition. 

  When might the price fall?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 10, 2008)

abhagat2 said:


> Does anyone know price of SE Xperia in mumbai or rest of india.....Krazy must surely knowing about this.....


I don't know whether it has hit the stores yet but the approx price is 39k.


Kalyan said:


> Any guesses of price drop in N82 soon? planning to buy but a bit hesitating if there would be a price drop soon. (in 1-2 months). The min. price I find is Rs. 19238/-.
> Also still confused between N82 and N85.
> 
> Could someone clarify on both the issues?



N82 price drop, no idea. Between N82 and N85, it's a tough one but I might go with N85.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2008)

Kalyan;989074
[b said:
			
		

> good in camera, music, games, speed etc[/b].. I dont use Internet though on mobile. but in the future, I may use. What do you(or anyone) suggest between the two? if I go with N82, would it be wise to buy it now? 'cause, I dont want to see a price fall in atleast two months, as I already have a K750i which is in top condition.
> 
> When might the price fall?


 
I got N82 @19k....so just look around u will get one @same price..

Between N82 & N85 i wud suggest N82 as mentioned by yogi..the manufacturing/shipping fault in slider...

if the above bold texts r ur choice then N82 is the way 2 go...


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 11, 2008)

^ Thanks mate.. for the suggestion. I'm looking to get my hands on the N82.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2008)

Kalyan said:


> ^ Thanks mate.. for the suggestion. I'm looking to get my hands on the N82.


 
Yup..& u will like it while clicking photos in full dark conditions...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey krazzy, can ou run over to alfa and get the C905 ka price please?? I heard its selling for 26k there.


----------



## shreyansh mazumdar (Nov 18, 2008)

xperia is 44k I ges.yet to hit indian stores...

hey....can anybody give me the price for samsung U900 soul?19,536/- is the minimum I found...thnx!


----------



## krazzy (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Hey krazzy, can ou run over to alfa and get the C905 ka price please?? I heard its selling for 26k there.


Err.. it's not exactly running distance from here. But I'll be going there next week. Will check it out then.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

K.Thanx.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 19, 2008)

Its supposedly available at alfa for 26k with bill.Why do I live in Kolkata??


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Take a trip this weekend to Mumbai


----------



## blue_earth (Nov 23, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me the current market price (with bill) for the HTC TyTN II? Also, an official WM 6.1 upgrade has already been released for it. Do the ones available now in the market carry WM 6.1 preinstalled?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 30, 2008)

Im planning to buy either k790i or k810i.........the specification says 64Mb internal RAM.........So do i have to puchase the memory cards of extra cost if want one(i mean separately without phone).....what are the rates of 1GB and 2BG SE Mem Card


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 30, 2008)

Kalyan said:


> Any guesses of price drop in N82 soon? planning to buy but a bit hesitating if there would be a price drop soon. (in 1-2 months). The min. price I find is Rs. 19238/-.
> Also still confused between N82 and N85.
> 
> Could someone clarify on both the issues?



DITTO PROB...wats the price of n85?? if its less than 20K ill take that 1...else going for n82@ 19.5K

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1004985


----------



## girish.g (Nov 30, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Im planning to buy either k790i or k810i.........the specification says 64Mb internal RAM.........So do i have to puchase the memory cards of extra cost if want one(i mean separately without phone).....what are the rates of 1GB and 2BG SE Mem Card


k790i comes with a 1gb card and k810 comes with a 2gb card


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 30, 2008)

@Girish thankx

Got a k810i @ Rs.11299(with 2GB MEM) @ The Mobile Store .......phones awsome


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> DITTO PROB...wats the price of n85?? if its less than 20K ill take that 1...else going for n82@ 19.5K
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1004985



N85 is 23k.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 7, 2008)

Prices updated!


----------



## nikhilpai (Dec 7, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Prices updated!



Did u enquire about the expected availability date of the Nokia 5800 ?


----------



## krazzy (Dec 7, 2008)

No. But I don't think they would've known anyway.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 7, 2008)

well N85s price has gone down a little. Am gona wit till February end to make a move. That also gives me the time to weigh the new 5800XM. Hope by then the N85 cost is less than 20K


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 10, 2008)

hey please tell me the current price of Nokia 5800 in delhi and any comparable phone with it.

Should i buy nokia 5800 or any other phone in its comparision?


----------



## Sportsman (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks buddy


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 10, 2008)

aritrap said:


> But buying the N95 8GB is better than buying the N85 especially if u want to play NGAGE games in all their glory and also record stunning videos. Buy the N85 only if u want a fabulous screen and Symbian OS 9 FP2.
> 
> n85 anyday better than n95 8gb. lack of gpu is not a prob in n85 . gaming is better in n85 due to oled screen. most games does not support the gpu in n95 8gb , n82 , e90. Video rerording quality is same in both as well. Initially it was below n95 8gb but after ver11 firmware update for n85 , video recording quality has gone up. Its even better than n95 8gb and n82 in this aspect as it can record videos in absolute darkness with help of those very bright led lights. If i want a phone for video recording among nseries,then n85 is what i'll get


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> Its even better than n95 8gb and n82 in this aspect as it can record videos in absolute darkness with help of those very bright led lights.



Hmmm...Dual LED lights...gr8 job by N85...

but the real thing is None of the cellphone in market can capture the clear view of the 
sky in night specially when its a full moon...


----------



## nikhilpai (Dec 21, 2008)

Heard that the price of the Nokia N78 has dropped to 12.5 k !!!!!

Can anyone confirm??


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ what?? where?? then 'm gona take it 1st...


----------



## mandar5 (Dec 24, 2008)

N82 is available for 18.7 k at thane. J k next is name of shop.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice thread.. +1


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 28, 2008)

I am getting Nokia N79 for 19.5k with 1 year warranty from Jumbo Electronics Chain, Lucknow, how is the deal?


----------



## kandwal.yogesh (Jan 2, 2009)

Good Job.........!
laga rahooooooooooooooooooo>


----------



## Coool (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Latest Cellphone Prices Here!*



jyotsna said:


> Dear sir/madam


----------



## NauticA (Jan 6, 2009)

can anyone please confirm the prices of iphone in USA??
also what is the difference between simple iPhone and one with 3G??


----------



## Coool (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ I think its 200$ for 8GB & 300$ for 16GB and it comes with a 2 years contract...


----------



## connexion (Jan 10, 2009)

NauticA said:


> can anyone please confirm the prices of iphone in USA??
> also what is the difference between simple iPhone and one with 3G??


lol the 1 without 3g doesnt have 3g acutall wat it means is that 3g is the next generation serivces offered by the telecom industry. mtnl is the first to start this. so unless u can put a mtnl sim in a iphone dont go for a 3g until other players come around. check out this link for more details *www.avecmobile.com/index.php?id=1104


----------



## vandit (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey What is the latest price of p1i and HTC touch ?


----------



## squid (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi
Today i received a mail from ICICI bank. 
*icicibank.com/Pfsuser/cards/debitcard/Max_Celebration/inner.htm#1
In this they have included the following one
Product  	Map  	Offer Price  	Additional Benefits
Blackberry 7100 	Rs.9,990 	Rs.5,999 	Year Insurance on the, breakage and water
Blackberry 8100 	Rs.21,990 	Rs.14,999 	4 GB Micro SD Card + 1 Year Insurance on the, breakage and water

The offer is applicable at all Sangeetha Stores across South India. 

I am considering buying 7100. Has anyone used this mobile. Is it worth buying this phone or is it outdated. Please inform whether there is any latest mobile available at this price with this functionality and screen(240 x 320 pixels). 

thanks.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2009)

am i dreaming or has the n82 price shot up by 300 bucks??i remember buying n82 a couple of months ago from alfa market in mumbai for 19.4k


----------



## hahahari (Jan 25, 2009)

Will the prices comedown for nokia anytime soon???


----------



## iSLaND (Jan 25, 2009)

nikeel said:


> Heard that the price of the Nokia N78 has dropped to 12.5 k !!!!!
> 
> Can anyone confirm??



Just saw price of N78 is 12,499 @ compare india.

i am interested in it. how are its reviews ?


----------



## clayman (Jan 26, 2009)

^^

```
*compareindia.in.com/productdetails.php?id=29801
```
n78 price in the above site is 12,499.
& in certain other places, the price is still around 15K. weird...


----------



## VexByte (Jan 27, 2009)

*Nokia 3110 Classic :* Rs.4700


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2009)

here in Nagpur prices r as on 22/01/09
SE T700-11200
SE W595-13400
SE k810-10800
Nokia N73-13300
Nokia N78-14600


----------



## iSLaND (Jan 28, 2009)

one dealer told me that N78 is not available now. Its stopped by nokia.
is it true?
why nokia stopped it so early?


----------



## girish.g (Jan 28, 2009)

n78 is discontinued???


----------



## clayman (Jan 28, 2009)

girish.g said:


> n78 is discontinued???


Yep. thats the news. Production is stopped but the stock pieces are still available in certain places.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 29, 2009)

whoa,that was quick.


----------



## iSLaND (Jan 30, 2009)

why is N78 stopped so early?
Any probs or just marketing stunt?


----------



## deepakchan (Jan 30, 2009)

Heard many of the N78s have a loudspeaker problem. That can't be repaired and the speaker needs to be replaced. And again after some time the problem surfaces for some. May be that is why they stopped. Anyways, just my opinion. Source: Have a friend with N78 with the loudspeaker problem, and his experience at the service center.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 31, 2009)

what is the price of Nokia 6120Classic. Do you guys think that it is worth in its price?


----------



## hahahari (Feb 4, 2009)

What is the price of 5700XM??


----------



## krazzy (Feb 4, 2009)

hahahari said:


> What is the price of 5700XM??


They stopped selling that a long time ago. I got one of the last remaining handsets.


----------



## hahahari (Feb 4, 2009)

^damn, really liked its swivel design!


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 5, 2009)

Univercell.in still lists it at Rs.11109 + 4% VAT for 5700XM


----------



## krates (Mar 2, 2009)

krazzy update this thread plz..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2009)

The current price of N82 is 18500 in Thane...

How much is the price of screen protector..i need it 4 my N82....
both chineese & nokia original prices


----------



## Tamoghno (Mar 6, 2009)

what is the current price of N78 ? i heard it is 12.5 k now , can anyone confirm ?


----------



## dissel (Mar 6, 2009)

Please anyone who have access to Mumbai update the price list.

Since Dec,08 there are many changes


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> what is the current price of N78 ? i heard it is 12.5 k now , can anyone confirm ?



Nope price still 14k here at Nagpur....donno mumbai


----------



## clayman (Mar 11, 2009)

I heard that Nokia usually reduces the price of its existing products after it releases new ones and that it is, as usual, going to release its new range of cell phones in the 2nd quarter of 2009 (April 09). Does anyone have any info on the price drops??? i am planning to buy a new cell so i hope the drop comes quick!!!


----------



## krazzy (Mar 13, 2009)

I went to Alfa the other day to check out the prices. But when I came back I forgot to update the prices. And now I have forgotten the prices.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2009)

LG Cookie - Rs.11,500

With 1 GB Card.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Mar 13, 2009)

krazzy said:


> I went to Alfa the other day to check out the prices. But when I came back I forgot to update the prices. And now I have forgotten the prices.



HAHAHA!! =D


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 15, 2009)

Krazzy man, please do update the thread !!

Its been 3 months and no revisions to the prices !!


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 18, 2009)

Has se w902 released in india? If yes whats price?Do phones purchased abroad like singapore,malaysia run smoothly in india?


----------



## oromis (Mar 20, 2009)

add w705 please. 

16346 rs according to univercell 

*www.univercell.in/english/pages/user/display?mode=product_details&productId=27742


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 20, 2009)

krazzy said:


> I went to Alfa the other day to check out the prices. But when I came back I forgot to update the prices. And now I have forgotten the prices.



heh hehehe cool


----------



## mahatma (Mar 20, 2009)

Very Gud Thread... Helpful Indeed..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2009)

oromis said:


> add w705 please.
> 
> 16346 rs according to univercell
> 
> *www.univercell.in/english/pages/user/display?mode=product_details&productId=27742



Hey plzzz dont post website prices...post the market prices of ur city...it would be much helpful


----------



## nikhilpai (Mar 21, 2009)

Samsung Omnia price dropped to Rs. 26.5k


----------



## Goten (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice Info Mate.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2009)

Xperia dropped to 34k.


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Whats the price of n82 and sek850i in mumbai?


----------



## nikhilpai (Mar 24, 2009)

Nokia N79 price dropped to 17.6k


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 25, 2009)

ya,in delhi nokia priority dealer is offering n79 for 17,400 rs......


----------



## clayman (Mar 26, 2009)

yep. n79 price here in Bangalore is 17,450Rs. Dang! n82's price dint drop...


----------



## krazzy (Mar 30, 2009)

The thread has been updated (so stop b1tching  ). Not all phones are there now and only those which I remembered (and cared for) are there.


----------



## akshayamrit (Apr 3, 2009)

hey...wat is d price of sony ericsson w850????...
nd plz suggest a nice fon belOW D PRICE OF 15K.....PLZ HELP ME CHOSE A FONE...


----------



## deepakchan (Apr 3, 2009)

@oromis and when seeing univercell.in prices add 4% VAT
Add to cart and you will get a different price. Usually rounded off to the nearest hundred. In this case 16346 + 4% VAT = 17,000

It is always better to post prices that you have personally checkout out at your friendly neighbourhood retailer here.


----------



## koolvick36 (Apr 7, 2009)

sexy ..collection dude


----------



## gizmolio (Apr 13, 2009)

can Anyone Please Tell Me The Price of C510 And C702 in Delhi ThAnx In Advance


----------



## myhotdog (Apr 29, 2009)

whats the price of w715 and w705 of sonyericsson ?


----------



## Vensanga (May 20, 2009)

is W902 available..if so can u specify the prize and place where it is available?


----------



## rajatgarewal (May 26, 2009)

plz suggest me best mobile phone under 10k


----------



## rajhot (May 27, 2009)

rajatgarewal said:


> plz suggest me best mobile phone under 10k



Nokia 5320 

or

W580


----------



## ayuboy (Jun 4, 2009)

Where do we get N78 or N81 from in Delhi

****in no where to be found.


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 6, 2009)

Suggest me a mobile till 14-15k , nt more than tht  , Which should have symbian big screen and good music, Average camera will do!!!


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2009)

Can someone suggest me a mobile with minimum features around 2k.


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 7, 2009)

Can anybody help me out , i urgently need to take mobile, so can u help me out with this!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2009)

get N82 or N81


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 7, 2009)

i will get n82 for 14 k , the last time i saw the price it was 18-19 , maybe 4-5 months back
and wht about n78 and n79 price


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2009)

N82 production stopped soo clearance sale....u can get it at good price...N79 is still 17k and n78 has disappeared


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks i will se to it!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

N82 still priced @ 19K


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

*Gautham's UPDATES:*

Samsung Guru 1410 (upto 2GB, 1GB free MSD, 128x128 screen, dual speakers, AWESOME MUSC, bluetooth) - Rs. 2850/- including tax.

Nokia 3110 Classic - Teh_Peoples_Phone_of_2007-2008 = Rs. 4050 including tax

Nokia 1203 - Simple low profile phone with torch and 12 hour battery - Rs. 1358 (including tax).

Nokia N79 - Rs. 17500 including tax.

Motorolla W270 - Rs. 2,400. But NO free memory card.

Motorolla W230 - PHASED OWT 

I bought my dad the Samsung Guru 1410. AWESOME music quality. And great features for the price.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> N82 still priced @ 19K



*compareindia.in.com/store/mobile-phones-gsm/nokia-n82/23763/20748

see this...ok I not 100% sure abt it


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the exact price of n82 ???


----------



## girish.g (Jun 7, 2009)

isnt n82 discontinued??


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone suggest me a mobile with minimum features around 2k.


Any suggestion guys!


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 9, 2009)

@ajayritik 
If music is your priority I would suggest Samsung E1410 Rs 2900/- approx.. its worth bying


----------



## Mike84 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me how is Motorola E8 phone? I want a phone with some nice features on the outer side.. and within 12-14k (lesser is preferred) 
I was looking for E8 because of the unique interface in keypad.
3G and wifi is not much of a concerns for me. Just want something nice and reliable. And should not be too think like the N70 72 and 73 i see of my friends...
The thinner the better..


----------



## deepakchan (Jun 10, 2009)

Tech$oft said:


> Can anyone tell me the exact price of n82 ???



I saw a sale price of 14.5k + VAT in an advertisement in THE HINDU by Poorvika Mobile world.


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 10, 2009)

Itz damn good re ,bt i checked it out at mobile store itz near about 18.5 -19, too costly re , and Is n78 available at alpha still.


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

What would be the cheapest mobilephone that supports EDGE ? I want to use that to connect to my PC using datacable.


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 12, 2009)

I went to alpha and checked out prices of some mobiles
N82-15,000
N79-17,500
E71-18,900
Can u tell me which is good in N79 and N82


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Ajinkya (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the price list man awesome.!!
i was goin to buy the nokia n78 ??
wat say ?? any other better around 11k ??
thanks again ..


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 14, 2009)

@ajinkya
What features u want??
So i can tell u a list of phones


----------



## Ajinkya (Jun 15, 2009)

Tech$oft said:


> @ajinkya
> What features u want??
> So i can tell u a list of phones


 I was looking for gps,wifi,a decent camera,3g and good music capabilities.
But my Budgets strictly around 11k-12k . And The n78 is wat i found.
So wat do you think ? Good choice ? Or is there a better phone ?
Thanks for askin .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2009)

Ajinkya said:


> I was looking for gps,wifi,a decent camera,3g and good music capabilities.
> But my Budgets strictly around 11k-12k . And The n78 is wat i found.
> So wat do you think ? Good choice ? Or is there a better phone ?
> Thanks for askin .



choice is good...but u wont find n78 anywhere thats the problem....actually if u go to the market today u wont find anything other then e63 at ur budget..

if u can adjust with non smartphone and wifi then c510 is good


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tech$oft said:


> I went to alpha and checked out prices of some mobiles
> N82-15,000
> N79-17,500
> E71-18,900
> Can u tell me which is good in N79 and N82



n82 eyes closed ..


----------



## Tech$oft (Jun 17, 2009)

Why don't u go for 5630 
Awesome pics and itz around 12-13k
Check out the specs here
*www.fonearena.com/nokia-5630-...music_758.html


----------



## mack1983 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

i'm looking to buy a new cellphone. Curently using nokia 6681 for last 3.5 yrs 
For this purchase my budget is max 20k. I require this cellphone for normal daily use and ocassional  Music video while i'm traving by air and TOUCH SCREEN is must.8)


----------



## rajhot (Jun 23, 2009)

Go for Nokia 5800


----------



## dharmil16 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks BuDDy f0r the prices


----------



## kunalkkkk (Jun 24, 2009)

Is samsung beat dj available in india ? price?


----------



## heartripple (Jul 3, 2009)

I have heard that nokia had stopped selling N-82.Is this true?


----------



## heartripple (Jul 3, 2009)

I want to buy a new phone.Budget is 18k.I want good music and camera.So is there any phone?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2009)

n79 for u dude


----------



## heartripple (Jul 5, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> n79 for u dude




Just 1 phone 4 me?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2009)

SE w705 with great music 16-17k
Nokia 5800 with touch and great sound @ 17-18k
N95 8gb tried and tested....
N86 @ 23-24k have great cam just out of budget
SE w995 with great sound and 8 mp cam @ 23k

Nokia n79 is the best for u ....its in ur budget...have good cam and music


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2009)

SE w705 @15k.


----------



## gurujee (Jul 7, 2009)

mobile phone rate slashed in budget !!! cool...

from when it will be effective and how much ???


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2009)

gurujee said:


> mobile phone rate slashed in budget !!! cool...
> 
> from when it will be effective and how much ???



rates will be 4% less..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

@gurujee, from the time new stock arrives I think


----------



## gurujee (Jul 7, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> rates will be 4% less..





desiibond said:


> @gurujee, from the time new stock arrives I think



Thanks for the info, mates....*www.kitchenroundtable.com/i/smiley/thup.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2009)

Err not the phones. Just the parts. Imported phones will cost the same. The ones assembled her will be cheaper.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Err not the phones. Just the parts. Imported phones will cost the same. The ones assembled her will be cheaper.



that means nokia can decrease the price coz its asembling plant is in India

BTW Univercell site is posting some unbelievable offers like N79@ 14500 and Samsung Jet @ 20k
How reliable is the site...can we depend on it for estimating the current price


----------



## rajhot (Jul 10, 2009)

Is this true or some printing mistake ?

N97 @ 30k

*www.univercell.in/english/pages/user/display?mode=product_details&productId=27633


----------



## rollcage (Jul 11, 2009)

Kindly tell me the price of Nokia E63, 8600 curve in delhi! 
pref for nokia priority dealer for e63.
and is it available at Black and Blue colurs.. doesnt like red.

2ndly, what is e76? a guy asked me for that.. is that a model bcoz i havent seen or its not there at gsmarena either.

3rdly, hows is iphone 2g compare with e63.


----------



## iSLaND (Jul 14, 2009)

N79 is quoted to be around 14500 from local vendors as well as univercell. 
I think thats just for me. I was about to buy it in 17k.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2009)

iSLaND said:


> N79 is quoted to be around 14500 from local vendors as well as univercell.
> I think thats just for me. I was about to buy it in 17k.



Lucky chap....get it fast or u wont find any n79 available in market...

Nokia is doing some good cleaning up


----------



## mack1983 (Jul 14, 2009)

Guys need suggestions for a nice music phone under 7k.
just called up mobile shop in gaffar Delhi 5800 XM is available for 16300 INR 
with headphone offer.


----------



## rajhot (Jul 14, 2009)

mack1983 said:


> Guys need suggestions for a nice music phone under 7k.
> just called up mobile shop in gaffar Delhi 5800 XM is available for 16300 INR
> with headphone offer.



Get a 5130XM and spend the remaining 1k on some good earphone


----------



## mack1983 (Jul 14, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Get a 5130XM and spend the remaining 1k on some good earphone


 
do we have any other option  other than 5130Xm if not i'll go for it


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2009)

Bad news for all in maharashtra...all mobile price already increased by 8%..

Acually with budget 4% price should have been decreased...but instead of even 1 paisa decrease...they increased by 8%

thats on 20k phone 1.6k increase


----------



## mack1983 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guys,

I'm getting one offer from HotSpot that if i buy 5800XM from them for 16600INR, 
and pay them some 1200 more they will cover all damages done by water or if the cell falls and if something happens like this you have to take your cell to any HOTSPOT shop they will get your cell repaired and this warrenty is valid for 2 years.

should i go for this or not, need suggestions.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2009)

Guys, any update on when HTC HERO is going to launch in India and its price?


----------



## Spiff (Jul 17, 2009)

local vendor is selling N79 at Rs 13900/- (including VAT) with bill


----------



## Makarand_Jadhav (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Guys,
I m looking for a phone having a clear & a great sound output. My budget is approx. 7-8k.
Can u guys please help me out? Coz I m really getting confused with all the currently available models.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Tech$oft (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey really n79 price decreased 
Sure kya!!!


----------



## Ajinkya (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys I need to Buy a new cellphone around 10-12k.
am lookin For wifi 3g and a decent camer ??
Any advice ??
Also is the N79 really For 13.9k ??
Thanks


----------



## g4meboy (Jul 30, 2009)

nice list dude...
gonna have a nokia5130 by this month...really worth that price..


----------



## g4meboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Ajinkya said:


> Hey guys I need to Buy a new cellphone around 10-12k.
> am lookin For wifi 3g and a decent camer ??
> Any advice ??
> Also is the N79 really For 13.9k ??
> Thanks



depends ajinkya.. if u going for an xpressmusic.. go for nokia5700 thats worth the price. and yeah n79 is for 13.5-13.9k might vary in difrnt regions.. but if u willing 2 extend ur budget up2 the same.. n79 wud be gud enough..

dont ask about s/e phones they suck..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2009)

g4meboy said:


> depends ajinkya.. if u going for an xpressmusic.. go for nokia5700 thats worth the price. and yeah n79 is for 13.5-13.9k might vary in difrnt regions.. but if u willing 2 extend ur budget up2 the same.. n79 wud be gud enough..
> 
> dont ask about s/e phones they suck..



5700 thats 2 years old model...y waste money on that..SE c510 can beat it in every department

But if u wanna go for wifi and good cam n79 is best bet..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 30, 2009)

@g4meboy - Nokia 5700XM is a discontinued model now.
I would recommend the Samsung Star 3G.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @g4meboy - Nokia 5700XM is a discontinued model now.
> I would recommend the Samsung Star 3G.



yah samsung star is good man...I used it...fast & simple...


----------



## Tech$oft (Aug 2, 2009)

I am going to take n79 ??
Can anyone tell me the price of n79 ??


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

Tech$oft said:


> I am going to take n79 ??
> Can anyone tell me the price of n79 ??



go to alfa


----------



## Ajinkya (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys am lookin at the n79 !!!
and se c510 is strictly ok .... i used it and found it  abit of a bugger ..


----------



## Ajinkya (Aug 3, 2009)

billyboybad said:


> go to alfa


A little help here what is alfa  ?
also i live in pune.so will the n79 still cost 13.5k ?from where can i buy it online ?


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

Ajinkya said:


> A little help here what is alfa  ?
> also i live in pune.so will the n79 still cost 13.5k ?from where can i buy it online ?



alfa is in mumbai (vile parle) u get cheapest electronics there compared to others


----------



## Tech$oft (Aug 6, 2009)

I have checked the price of n79 in two three stores .. In mobile store i am getting it for 15,900 and i enquired other two stores nearby, they were costing 17 k or a bit high !!!
And what u say at alfa whats the price , can anyone tell me is the price lower than what i am getting the phone at mobile store !!!


----------



## 1235Sam (Aug 18, 2009)

what is latest price of new iphone 3g at grey market?


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

What is the latest price of n 79 nokia
please tell me


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

Nokia N79 should be around 14.5k


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

In Kolkata n 79 is not available
so what do i do
is nokia stopped producing it
please help me
here it's price is 14688 rs 
i want to buy it but not getting it
nokia priority is telling me to give 1000rs to register and after 4 days i'll get it
guys help me
does nokia stopped producing n 79 
tell me
thanks buddy for the price


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

nope. production of N79 is still on. why not pre-order at nokia priority? 

did you check with the other non-major shops in the city (shops that are trustworthy)


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

Ya
i've gone to 4 nokia priority and the Mobile stores and Mumtazuddin
nowhere it's available
tell me is it n 79 worth buying or do i go for nokia 5130 express music
please help me


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

I think N79 is totally worthy phone to buy. Go for it. And 5130XM is nowhere near to N79.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok
thanks for this information
ok
i'll go for n 79
i'll go for it
i think it's temporary not available here
is there any chance of drop of price of n 79 in recent 15 days
do u know any thing like that
thanks for helping me to not to go for 5130
i was in dilema
thanks buddy


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

The price of following mobiles in Kolkata mumtazuddin
today i've gone there
nokia
7210@4795/
5310@8395/
5130@5295/
6303@7795/
7610@9050/
nokia n73@12695/
6208@10050/
n95@18995/
e63@12295/
n95 8gb@22995/
n86@23595/
n97@31500/
n85@22200/
n79@14595/not available in kolkata today
e71@18595/
5800@16495/


----------



## gokulpaudel (Aug 22, 2009)

Any idea when E52 is going to be launched in India? And what would the expected price be? Just can't wait for this brilliant piece of phone..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2009)

today i read on paper that Nokia 5230 and 5530xm have released in India

5230 costs Rs.9600 and 5530xm costs 14k

Any more updates


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 26, 2009)

N79 is now 14.2K accurate here in TN , gr8 truly amazing 


Guyz what abt N82 no more available


----------



## kunwar (Aug 28, 2009)

Dear Krazy,

Why have you not updated the prices of Mobile Phones since 25 Mar.
It has been so long since last update.
I request u 2 plz update those old prices on this thread ASAP since so many new Phones have been released since then !


----------



## thatsme (Sep 5, 2009)

NOKIA


N73-11 k
N78- 14.8 k
N79- 14.3 k ( ya true  )
N82-15 k    ( ya true  )
N95-18.5 k
N85-18 k 
n86-23.3 k
N95 8gb- 22.3 k
N96-19 k ( ya true  )
E71- 16.3 k
E66- 19k
5800 XM- 16.7k
5320 XM-10k
5130 XM- 5.2 k



Motorola

ZN5-15k

Samsung

JET - 18.7k
Pixon(8 mp)-22 k
Samsung S8300 UltraTOUCH-21.3 k
star (3g)-11 k
OMNIA HD -27 k(16 gig)

LG
Arena-20 k
Cookie- 8.8k

HTC 

Diamond- 19k


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2009)

Here at nagpur OmniaHD is 28k


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi my budget is upto 15k.Should I consider buying 5800 Xm by increasing budget by 1.5 k?Which other models are good enough in this price range?I intend to take by end of this month.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2009)

HTC will offer Hero for Rs. 31,990 in India but for Rs. 34,600 in Maharashtra; blame it on the 12.5 percent VAT rates in the city.

*www.techtree.com/India/News/HTC_Hero_Android_Phone_Launched_in_India/551-106181-893.html


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Sep 9, 2009)

5800 Xm price reduced.13.6K all over except maharashtra 14.5k  will get one soon


----------



## thatsme (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup Nokia 5800 ----13.5 k .Now that makes it a sweet deal
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
E63 ---price reduced to 10.8 k 


Old but N93i --now---11k


----------



## s_arka_r (Sep 10, 2009)

when's nokia e52 being released????
is the price really around 17k????


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2009)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X1 for 23k now.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2009)

ico said:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia X1 for 23k now.



where...which city...which site


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nokia 5800 @ 13.3k

*www.wavetelmobiles.com/wavetel-NOKIA+5800+XpressMusic-mobile.html


----------



## Ajinkya (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys !!! long time ...
i finally bought the n79 ... 15k ..
costly i know .. but i live in pune with the vat n all ..
and its good if you like durability ...
5800 touch screen sucks ... thats why i din buy ..


----------



## Revolution (Oct 11, 2009)

What is the current price of SE K800i and SE K810i in Kolkata ?
And,BTW which one is better ?


----------



## vik.1912 (Oct 14, 2009)

suggest a phone for around 15k.
shud have:
* 3.5mm jack
* Large screen (more than 2.5')
* large memory support (16 gb)


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2009)

Any suggestions for cellphone under 5k


----------



## rajhot (Oct 22, 2009)

Nokia 3500c


----------



## georgerobinson (Oct 22, 2009)

there is lots of phone in this range like 
Nokia 5800 xpressmusic
nokia N79
nokia E63
Nokia E71
Nokia 6700 classic

so hope you choose these phone in between nokia 




vik.1912 said:


> suggest a phone for around 15k.
> shud have:
> * 3.5mm jack
> * Large screen (more than 2.5')
> * large memory support (16 gb)


----------



## rohitsharan (Oct 22, 2009)

@ georgerobinson
here i got a offer with nokia 5800 xpressmusic buy this phone in 13.3k and get senniehser headset and 100 songs voucher free with the box...use this voucher to download music from nokia music store.....


Nokia Music is actually a pretty nice little application. I’ll never use it as my main music player, but it makes using the Nokia Music Store a breeze, which is definitely a welcome experience.
 When you first start up Nokia Music, it’ll ask you if you want it to scan your PC for music files and add it into your Nokia Music Collection. It also asks your location, so you use it with the right Music Store, and whether you want to associate it with music formats to use it as your main player.


*music.nokia.co.in/


----------



## nick002gem (Oct 23, 2009)

only 6220 classic will support tv output and mobiles which costs more than 22k.
Note - only in India.
(cheap marketing)


i would prefer to buy touchscreen with full or half qwerty keyboard(physical keys) and with tv o/p if i pay 22k anytime in this competitive world.


i went to buy n79 but got shocked when i heard that it also no longer supports tv output.
i compromised and bought 6220 classic for 12k though i had 30k in my account.so that atleast i can see movies on my tv .it also have 3rd edition 3.2 fp2 which is much much better than 3.1 fp1 symbian (for appz and games loving ppl like me).


for 15k to 25k budget ppl
i would suggest you all to buy other brands like samsung omnida and if nokia then only this mobile.
only dis-adv , it does not have wifi.
just think how often do you use wifi?? 

At least you will love to see movies on tv if you buy 6220 and for 2.5 mm jack problem, go in market you will surely get converter.i was fan of old 6600.it completely satisfied my needs of appz and games for complete 5 yrs.so frnds save your money.

now days samsung phones are much much better than nokia phones.
sony erricson is no longer impressive anymore.
motorola much better.will surely gain market in future.




5630 xpress music is not going to be launched in India as i got official message from company(finally got answer.waited 3 months).According to me all these mess and superb cheap marketing  is because of young talented MBA grads shitting in nokia office who knows only how to make profits out of ppl for company without thinking that they and there cousins are only going to face in future if they don`t stop. 



surely nokia is going to face lot of problems in future in this competitive world.
replacement of battery on mass scale was also a part of marketing gimmicks.they were not able to give simple satisfied answer for Q why??
this company is no more top in india.just google and see.you will surely get all answers.i am no more fan of nokia.


this mobile you can get at nokia priority,vileparle,near alfa,mumbai.

overall features are good you will love but looks and body terrible bad.
but am still satisfied.
installed softwares(answering machine,games etc) and watched 3 to 4 movies on tv using this mobile.


i sold 5800xm as it often got stuck with appz and found difficult to explore additional  menu functions of most of the appz(as it has only one menu key). 
touch screen too had problem, may be coz of jerks of my bike.anyway leave it.


bought 8gb memory card and stereo headset with rest of money.
(saved money).


b4 u buy any mobile do explore gsmarena.com and phonegg.com

till now i thought alfa store sold cheapest but found one more competitive store near charni road(but i had doubt abt there stocks)

so finally decided and bought from nokia priority for 11.9k rupees.


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2009)

Why this thread not updated (after referring to first page.)


----------



## nick002gem (Oct 28, 2009)

coz most of the frnds do not participate actively.(there wish)
so for whom to update???
post price here once you buy and help others.
i finally bought my mobile with the help of friends here in this thread.
am happy.No more buying mobile tension.
am not starter of this thread nor am moderator...
i have done my work.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 30, 2009)

last sunday purchased samsung s3310 cellphone.
pretty well build and decent camera and music ..much better lovin it...
only -ve point -> bluetooth transfer goed to to phone memory which is 30 MB and half is filled up already.

and at a price 4316/- inc. of taxes   
 NOT A BAD DEAL..what u say ?


----------



## Kaushik (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi people, went to Alpha today.
5800 - 14.5k
N86 - 22.5k
N97 - 31.5k
Plz keep updating this thread people. Thanks.


----------



## salman06p0020 (Nov 19, 2009)

N86 - 20.8k including all taxes - in Bangalore


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nokia 5800XM = Rs.14,200
Price courtesy Nokia Priority, Dadar.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information.Nokia 5800XM comes to a good price.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
N81 is a good option.The camera is not worth.But rest of the features rocks.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 21, 2009)

*MOTO ZN5*

what is price of motorola ZN5 in mumbai ? i heard it is for 9k.


----------



## blue_earth (Nov 25, 2009)

What is the price of Samsung Omnia II? (The one with Windows Mobile)


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 5, 2009)

is there any one who can participate in updating this thread...coz its very helpful to lots of people..


----------



## digitalkrish (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought E 72 recently for 20,999/-..
Bt before that u r required to prebook ur phne at    *tinyurl.com/yb5g7u6 
The price mentioned on the page is 22989/-
Gt around 2k's discount..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2009)

Whats the price of SE C901


----------



## chokhu (Dec 8, 2009)

Dear Friendz,

                 Today went to Nokia Priority in my city Surat, for checking out the price of N85 n N86. To my surprize, he told me that N85 is of 22k n N86 of 21.5k. I asked why N86 is cheaper than N85, so he told me that N85 is discontinued. I think its great deal for N86 in 21.5k. Wat do u think guys.

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Pls tell the price of Omnia 2.

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

Pls tell the price of Omnia 2.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

omnia 2 maybe around 28k but not sure. 

if you are looking at N86 just coz of it's camera, it's better to get a dedicated camera and a decent phone instead of spending 22k on a phone.

Except for 8mp cam and 8gig internal memory, it's inferior to 5800XM and 5800XM comes with 8gig microSD card. And I never really liked N86's design. Looks too plain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> omnia 2 maybe around 28k but not sure.
> 
> if you are looking at N86 just coz of it's camera, it's better to get a dedicated camera and a decent phone instead of spending 22k on a phone.



instead of omnia u can get a better Handy cam with 1080p feature


----------



## chokhu (Dec 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> omnia 2 maybe around 28k but not sure.



Today went to Samsung showroom and they told me that Omnia 2 is of 24k n Omnia HD is of 26k.


----------



## happy_b (Dec 10, 2009)

N97 mini.... The real freaking phone...
  *tinyurl.com/ycuk4er


----------



## danova (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice collection dude...
___________________
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]online movies[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,
     I am looking to buy a mobile. My budget is 9.5K. I need : 

           > Good battery back up and good call quality (Call volume in my K790 is very low. New one should not be like this)
           > Good quality display. 262K color screen or above
           > A good camera. At least 3.2MP with autofocus and flash
           > 3g 
           > MP3 player

I have the following phones in mind 
1. Samsung U 800 soul
2. Sony Ericsson C510


----------



## Official Techie (Jan 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me about the cheapest E series phone by nokia...how much does it costs!!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

Yesterday I asked price of N82 Black in Nokia Gallery in Nirmal Lifestyle...it
was Rs 13,500


----------



## oliviasmith (Jan 16, 2010)

They all have their own operating system. But you can install the Java software and games for them. However, none of them supports downloadable themes. However, both the Samsung has no built-in layout editor, so you can create the kinds of issues that the phone itself. LG Viewty is only built a couple of issues. For Symbian OS, then go to the N82, which sells 21k is not far exceed the budget...


----------



## Yoda (Jan 16, 2010)

what is the price of Nokia 2690 and when will it be launched in India?
*www.nokia.co.in/find-products/products/nokia-2690


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 16, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Yesterday I asked price of N82 Black in Nokia Gallery in Nirmal Lifestyle...it
> was Rs 13,500


Wow...N82 is still going around??..i heard it was phased out few months back,had even checked alfa for n82,couldn't find it...but if its true then its a steal...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2010)

Official Techie said:


> Can anyone tell me about the cheapest E series phone by nokia...how much does it costs!!!!!



The cheapest E series QWERTY is the E63. 10.5k. 

The cheapest E series would be the E50. Around 5-6k I think.


----------



## Mike84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me if Samsung Galaxy is avaliable in Kolkata. And waht is the price of that model?
Anyone can say if its worth the cost? 
My friend is looking for a cell and he is preferring capacitive touch and Amoled tech. He does have a preferrance for Samsung, but if there's a better deal anywhere else.. he will take that. I could find Galaxy as the best option... provided the discounted price on univercell site hold good everywhere. His budget is around 17-18K


----------



## romikhan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

Official Techie said:


> Can anyone tell me about the cheapest E series phone by nokia...how much does it costs!!!!!



The cheapest E Series which is still active in the market (E50 is kinda obsolete ) would be the E63. It has received a price drop and is now priced at under 10k


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2010)

How much is the price of Nokia 5233 in mumbai....i want 2 buy this fone...

moreover how many colors is it available....

& what is Nokia Nuron ???


----------



## Nuxer (Mar 15, 2010)

Purchased Nokia 1661 - Rs.1800/-

Also enquired about latest prices of some Nokia models. They are,

Nokia 5130 Xpress Music - Rs.5350/-

Nokia 2730 - Rs.4600/-

Nokia 2700 - Rs.4000/-

All are Kerala (Thiruvananthapuram) prices.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought after budget mobile phone will become cheaper..........


----------



## mobiclue (Mar 19, 2010)

The price of the phones are updated on 2009. After this date we have so many mobile phones launched in India.


----------



## dheerajpant (Apr 6, 2010)

Hii,
everyone i want to gift a mobile to my sis around 8k, i want to ask u all which model is best at this price range. it should have a good battery backup and a decent camera, and decent music.
Thankx.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 8, 2010)

please suggest some good dual sim mobiles with fm radio for under Rs 2000.00


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2010)

Check Spice mobiles.....


----------



## brokenheart (Apr 11, 2010)

Purchased Nokia E63(white) - Rs.8975/- (with 2 GB Sandisk Memory Card) from Nokia Priority Dealer at Patiala, Punjab (Same rate available at Chandigarh)


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all, I want to know u guys opinion about Garmin - Asus m10.. @ 19900.. is it worth buying.... except multitaasking... it can do everything... wht u ppl says??


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 22, 2010)

Is nokia c3 available in india now?


----------



## Sportsman (Jun 28, 2010)

why only the prices of high end phones?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't know.....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2010)

Sportsman said:


> why only the prices of high end phones?


The thread is no longer updated...soo u can directly ask us the price of the handset u want or u can directly check www.univercell.in


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2010)

Asked about Samsung Galaxy S in R-Mall Mulund, Mumbai. Not yet available in Mumbai. May be next month. Wave is available @18K-19K.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2010)

Wave is very good deal...good hardware...its software packs as much everything u want...
and Samsung r trying to be generous to wave owners with goodies like NFS pro street for free


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there some way i can exchange my nokia 5800 for a new one.
i want to buy c6 or x6 when it arrives ,


----------



## NauticA (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone happens to know the latest price of HTC Desire ?


----------



## davidtwhittle (Jul 12, 2010)

The new phones from videocon and intex is not in the list.Can you provide it?And can you provide more information on HTC?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2010)

This thread has not been updated for too long.....


----------



## sree01 (Jul 24, 2010)

hi guys,

I want your opinion about the following mobiles.

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini and mini pro,
Sony Ericsson Hazel
Sony Ericcson Aino Classic
Samsung Galaxy Spica - i5700
Samsung B5310 Corby Pro 
Nokia C6
Nokia 5800XM
HTC Tatoo

I want to choose from these phones. Please give the latest price


----------



## Rockstar09 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, ppl i wanted 2 buy a mob for 6.5-8k if any1 can suggest a mob with nice music support(ie. 3.5mm jack,and good earphones), camera and 3G+OS(optional) support it would b a real help.... thanx


----------



## pauldmps (Sep 5, 2010)

Any news on the availability on Nokia C2 yet ????


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 13, 2010)

best dual sim with handsfree fm radio below Rs 2000-which one


----------



## yogi31286 (Oct 4, 2010)

Rockstar09 said:


> Hi, ppl i wanted 2 buy a mob for 6.5-8k if any1 can suggest a mob with nice music support(ie. 3.5mm jack,and good earphones), camera and 3G+OS(optional) support it would b a real help.... thanx



as per your budget.. you can buy Nokia 5233, Nokia 5230 series phones..
if you need professional mobile then you can buy Nokia E63 which is having all the functions except one.. the loudspeaker isn't making big sound at all...

Hope i helped you..


----------



## samrulez (Oct 16, 2010)

whats the cost of micro sd card? 8GB and 16GB in mumbai?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 28, 2010)

OnlineDeals said:


> Get 250rs on min off 1000rs purchase or get 10% flat discount on all mobiles and electronics
> 
> Best Online Deals to Use: Get flat 10% off or Rs 250 and Rs 100 off with Letsbuy.com



Anyone having experience buying from letsbuy.com?

Is it a reliable site?


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 16, 2010)

anybody who can throw light on samsung E 1252-is it a good dual sim active phone-i mean do both sims work together-anyone who has used it-thanks


----------



## luralin (Dec 18, 2010)

It seems posted so long time ago.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 24, 2010)

How much is the cost of C601??


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone know...how much will Samsung Nexus S cost and whats the launch date?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 27, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Does anyone know...how much will Samsung Nexus S cost and whats the launch date?



It is unlikely to release in India, if that is what you were asking. No idea, about Grey Market prices. (If possible, try to get it from some friend in US)..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> It is unlikely to release in India, if that is what you were asking. No idea, about Grey Market prices. (If possible, try to get it from some friend in US)..



Why is it unlikely???


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 29, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Why is it unlikely???



It seems I was wrong. In Infibeam , it is listed at Rs 24k with 1 year manufacturer warranty. (coming soon)

It is an awesome price if it is true. (I don't know whether Infibeam is reliable though? Does anyone have experience?)

And the reason why I said it was unlikely , because I though it'll go along the lines of Nexus One. (In US, they changed the sales model;but in India,I fail to see how Google could launch the phone,considering already the delay in Europe, and with rumours of Nexus S -for other countries to be relased in Feb not going to have S-AMOLED ).


----------



## Rohit Setia (Dec 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the cost of Nokia N8 in delhi...thanx....


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2011)

don't know abt delhi but in mumbai N8 is arnd 23-24k...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> don't know abt delhi but in mumbai N8 is arnd 23-24k...



its 22k in Thane(W)


----------



## abhidev (Jan 7, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> its 22k in Thane(W)



But frankly...is it worth 22k??? Not for me...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> But frankly...is it worth 22k??? Not for me...



its for photo centric people & not for eye-candy UI....people....


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> its for photo centric people & not for eye-candy UI....people....



But frankly...u don't need a 12mp cam for your general use....if at all anyone is so photocentric...why not buy a good professional camera....also I tried the device in Chroma...it has bit of a lag...and also the UI seems too crowded....


----------



## BlkRb0t (Jan 10, 2011)

abhidev said:


> But frankly...u don't need a 12mp cam for your general use....if at all anyone is so photocentric...why not buy a good professional camera....also I tried the device in Chroma...it has bit of a lag...and also the UI seems too crowded....



I have the device and it is great. It doesn't have any lag and is a great media centric phone. I don't think there is any other phone to match its abilities in terms of media. And the camera is great too, even better than some Point&Shoots, and the great thing is I will always have it with me. For what it's worth, it is worth it. But if media and photography is not your main course then I suggest you go with a good Android phone, they are great too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

@abhi: BlkRb0t has given good quote on ur comment....+1


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

BlkRb0t said:


> I have the device and it is great. It doesn't have any lag and is a great media centric phone. I don't think there is any other phone to match its abilities in terms of media. And the camera is great too, even better than some Point&Shoots, and the great thing is I will always have it with me. For what it's worth, it is worth it. But if media and photography is not your main course then I suggest you go with a good Android phone, they are great too.



I do agree that N8 has got some really nice features at that price compared to other phones in that range...you are the user so you know it better than me...but then those 2 mins i spent on the phone...really didn't impress me much, maybe the phone for demo was not proper.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2011)

Waiting for Nexus S...any news about the launch date?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I do agree that N8 has got some really nice features at that price compared to other phones in that range...you are the user so you know it better than me...but then those 2 mins i spent on the phone...really didn't impress me much, maybe the phone for demo was not proper.



U cant test a device in 2mins....need some time to test the full potential.....
obviously pros & cons r there like touch of N8 is not comparable to HTC or Apple phones....etc etc....


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 13, 2011)

BlkRb0t said:


> .... is worth it. But if media and photography is not your main course then I suggest you go with a good Android phone, they are great too.





KaranTh85 said:


> @abhi: BlkRb0t has given good quote on ur comment....+1



if media and photography is not your main course then Nokia 1100 too can work for u.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ excellent option. my dad still using his 5yr or so old nokia 1100. just replaced battery. truly rugged mobile. 7-8 drops in pavement & still works like a charm.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 13, 2011)

^ .. yeah.. that was my 1st phone and I still own it safe in ma drawer ... lol !


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys need a small help. If my cell phone has been left for long time without use say 4-5 Months. Will I have trouble with the batter? Will it not get charged?
I seem to not be able to charge my mobile.
SE W 700


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 13, 2011)

Dude I had the same prob with my SE K750i.  Do the following:
Connect the charger to the fone and check the infrared indicator (at the top left edge og the fone) it should start blinking once the the fone gets power.  

If that happens leave the fone charging 5-6 hours and then turn it off.  Please not when you press the ON/Off button u might need to keep it pressed for half a minute to start the phone initially.  Once u start using it.. it will work as normal.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> U cant test a device in 2mins....need some time to test the full potential.....
> obviously pros & cons r there like touch of N8 is not comparable to HTC or Apple phones....etc etc....



Thats coz i couldn't stand that phone more than 2 mins on it...i didn't like it. It was like too much features and no proper display coupled with a little bit of lag...all in all its a good phone.



desai_amogh said:


> if media and photography is not your main course then Nokia 1100 too can work for u.



hahahaha...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 14, 2011)

heyy m getting a new  LG KP 320 mobile for Rs-3500.. is this mobile worth?


----------



## denking (Jan 18, 2011)

got the google nexus s, $579, without contract.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2011)

denking said:


> got the google nexus s, $579, without contract.



Damn!!!!!!!!! really....from where...and how is it? Any shortcomings ? Also is it available in India? Congrats


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 25, 2011)

motorola defy @ Rs 17700 /- [Mobile Point -> Mumbai -> Irla -> Right side of Alfa Store ]


----------



## Soumik (May 1, 2011)

Can anyone point me the cheapest retail price for Moto Defy at ANY shop in Bangalore or Kolkata or Chennai, or any reliable place on internet where i can get it below 17K?

Need another suggestion - best but cheap non-camera phone.
Should have a decent display and very long battery life.
Use is as a dummy phone generally, but will be using it occasionally, about 1 week per quarter.


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy ACE, Rs.14,200. Shop- SH Mumtazuddin, Dharmatala.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 16, 2011)

what are the prices of HTC desire and Samsung Galaxy Ace in Delhi?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 27, 2011)

any good mobile within 4 k?? may get some micromax or others.. mst NOT be touch screen and must NOT have track ball or track pad


----------

